# Where is Andres Deza



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi, I’m new on here. We moved from Northern California to Southern California over the Summer. We are now established with a club and happy. One of my daughter’s friend told her that Andres has been MIA all season long. Is he gone now? Interesting, especially after the whole roll out he had for his new club.


----------



## Speed (Nov 6, 2020)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Hi, I’m new on here. We moved from Northern California to Southern California over the Summer. We are now established with a club and happy. One of my daughter’s friend told her that Andres has been MIA all season long. Is he gone now? Interesting, especially after the whole roll out he had for his new club.


what club was that?


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Nov 6, 2020)

Speed said:


> what club was that?


FC Bay Area


----------



## Speed (Nov 6, 2020)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> FC Bay Area


sorry I was confused I thought you meant he was down here in so cal


----------



## crush (Nov 6, 2020)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Hi, I’m new on here. We moved from Northern California to Southern California over the Summer. We are now established with a club and happy. One of my daughter’s friend told her that Andres has been MIA all season long. Is he gone now? Interesting, especially after the whole roll out he had for his new club.


Welcome to Socal.  Coach Deza had a great team when my dd battled his great 04 team.  Man, that was some excellent possession teams.  Last I heard he was in the bay area.  I'm still looking for one of my dd old Docs.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 6, 2020)

I mean this was a month ago, but Deza is quoted:  








						This Girls Soccer Team's Funding Was Pulled to Favor a Boys Team, So They Went Solo | KQED
					

The coronavirus pandemic forced the San Jose Earthquakes to make budget cuts and shutter its Girls Academy. So the girls' coaches and parents took matters into their own hands.




					www.kqed.org


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 6, 2020)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Hi, I’m new on here. We moved from Northern California to Southern California over the Summer. We are now established with a club and happy. One of my daughter’s friend told her that Andres has been MIA all season long. Is he gone now? Interesting, especially after the whole roll out he had for his new club.


I'm sure he's here somewhere.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Nov 6, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I mean this was a month ago, but Deza is quoted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is no longer a rumor. My daughter’s friends have now confirmed he hasn’t been seen in months. Rumor is he used his name to create the new club, then bailed. Is he in Japan? Spain? Some of my friends (players moms) want answers and they’re not getting them.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 7, 2020)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> This is no longer a rumor. My daughter’s friends have now confirmed he hasn’t been seen in months. Rumor is he used his name to create the new club, then bailed. Is he in Japan? Spain? Some of my friends (players moms) want answers and they’re not getting them.


His past behavior in other clubs has always made me wonder why people follow him all over; I would say that this isn't surprising that people are left wanting answers or are frustrated. There are other people at that club who are great coaches and if players don't bail as well they will be fine.


----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2020)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> This is no longer a rumor. My daughter’s friends have now confirmed he hasn’t been seen in months. Rumor is he used his name to create the new club, then bailed. Is he in Japan? Spain? Some of my friends (players moms) want answers and they’re not getting them.


What sucks is he seems to be blaming the San Jose Earthquakes.  He took that top 04 De Anza team mid way in the 2016-2017 season to SJ and went for* greener *pasture.  The girls lost out on the best memory ever and Far West Regional and the Natty in Frisco. Poor girls!!!  BTW, my dd team was crowned National Champion that year.  I was so mad three years ago when no Force to battle FWR.  Something hooked him to go?  It's all starting to come together in my little brain but I will hold off speculating on this rumor mill.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 7, 2020)

crush said:


> What sucks is he seems to be blaming the San Jose Earthquakes.  He took that top 04 De Anza team mid way in the 2016-2017 season to SJ and went for* greener *pasture.  The girls lost out on the best memory ever and Far West Regional and the Natty in Frisco. Poor girls!!!  BTW, my dd team was crowned National Champion that year.  I was so mad three years ago when no Force to battle FWR.


From what I remember, his teams never participated beyond the "local" games for the USYS Far West Regional. I am trying to remember this correctly, but was the National Championship in Frisco about a week before Surf Cup? If so, the plan would have been the same if the girls stayed at De Anza - go to Surf, pass on the USYS tournament.


----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> From what I remember, his teams never participated beyond the "local" games for the USYS Far West Regional. I am trying to remember this correctly, but was the National Championship in Frisco about a week before Surf Cup? If so, the plan would have been the same if the girls stayed at De Anza - go to Surf, pass on the USYS tournament.


Who knows.  Surf and Blues went after the Natty at the U13 age.  In fact, when we won, my dd skipped surf cup a few days later.  Bakers skipped Surf Cup too after they won the Natty.  I was told that Deza and my dd old coach were big time competitors and one was better then the other with possession style and coaching. I was told he was going to bring his team Force to FWR but got the deal to jump ship midway and head to San Jose with all those incredible players.


----------



## goal123 (Nov 17, 2020)

Looking at his new club’s instagram, fc bayarea, he is pictured today with the rest of the staff.   He has been found!  Do I get a prize?


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 17, 2020)

goal123 said:


> Looking at his new club’s instagram, fc bayarea, he is pictured today with the rest of the staff.   He has been found!  Do I get a prize?


Ever heard of photoshop? Lol


----------



## goal123 (Nov 17, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Ever heard of photoshop? Lol


He’s the one in the mask.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 17, 2020)

I had talked to some people at the club and he was on a leave as far as they knew. That can mean many things, but I would say he is back. I haven't talked to them recently but I think he has found some talented young ladies and people he trusts around him so I would think he didn't abandon these people and is back at the club


----------



## HoopsCoach (Nov 17, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> His past behavior in other clubs has always made me wonder why people follow him all over; I would say that this isn't surprising that people are left wanting answers or are frustrated. There are other people at that club who are great coaches and if players don't bail as well they will be fine.


I totally get what you're saying.   But if you look at what he's done since moving from De Anza to SJE, to Bay Area FC it's second to none.  Most of all his kids are at good to great universities and thriving.  He also had a pipeline to the youth national teams sending many kids to camps.  I think playing for a coach with that kind of pull goes a long way and is the main reason why people follow him.  It does come with a price lol 

Just my two cents


----------



## jessepinkman (Nov 18, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> His past behavior in other clubs has always made me wonder why people follow him all over; I would say that this isn't surprising that people are left wanting answers or are frustrated. There are other people at that club who are great coaches and if players don't bail as well they will be fine.


From first hand experience I would say I don't agree with the "great coaches" part of this statement.  Deza tends to burn through players and coaches at an alarming rate.  He wants absolute control and when coaches bring their own ideas it doesn't always work out.  I'd also say that he has had two really great teams.  His 98s and the 04s which he took over at Force.  Beyond that nothing that stands out.  Don't get me wrong.  He is a great trainer, but also very challenging to deal with.  There are lots of solid NorCal clubs and coaches out there and I don't think his brand is as unique as folks want thought.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 18, 2020)

jessepinkman said:


> From first hand experience I would say I don't agree with the "great coaches" part of this statement.  Deza tends to burn through players and coaches at an alarming rate.  He wants absolute control and when coaches bring their own ideas it doesn't always work out.  I'd also say that he has had two really great teams.  His 98s and the 04s which he took over at Force.  Beyond that nothing that stands out.  Don't get me wrong.  He is a great trainer, but also very challenging to deal with.  There are lots of solid NorCal clubs and coaches out there and I don't think his brand is as unique as folks want thought.


I concur with most of this but some of the other coaches that are there I have heard are respected.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 18, 2020)

HoopsCoach said:


> I totally get what you're saying.   But if you look at what he's done since moving from De Anza to SJE, to Bay Area FC it's second to none.  Most of all his kids are at good to great universities and thriving.  He also had a pipeline to the youth national teams sending many kids to camps.  I think playing for a coach with that kind of pull goes a long way and is the main reason why people follow him.  It does come with a price lol
> 
> Just my two cents


I would say there are a handful of players in that group from the 04 group and congrats to them for sure. I would also say that the move to DA helped with the National team connection. MVLA didn't have near as many players going to National camps after the DA was formed and ECNL players were somewhat left in the lurch on that move. To each their own and like I said he was not my cup of tea or my daughters


----------



## jessepinkman (Nov 18, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I would say there are a handful of players in that group from the 04 group and congrats to them for sure. I would also say that the move to DA helped with the National team connection. MVLA didn't have near as many players going to National camps after the DA was formed and ECNL players were somewhat left in the lurch on that move. To each their own and like I said he was not my cup of tea or my daughters


I think we are aligned.  Again, he is a respected and solid trainer but I found he created a drama filled environment for no real reason.  He wanted to use DA to compete with the big clubs in SoCal and Texas.  RE coaches.  He can recruit some respected coaches, but has trouble retaining them is my point.  As he has been on leave they have been able to coach the players relatively unhindered, but once he comes back we shall see how it goes.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Nov 18, 2020)

jessepinkman said:


> From first hand experience I would say I don't agree with the "great coaches" part of this statement.  Deza tends to burn through players and coaches at an alarming rate.  He wants absolute control and when coaches bring their own ideas it doesn't always work out.  I'd also say that he has had two really great teams.  His 98s and the 04s which he took over at Force.  Beyond that nothing that stands out.  Don't get me wrong.  He is a great trainer, but also very challenging to deal with.  There are lots of solid NorCal clubs and coaches out there and I don't think his brand is as unique as folks want thought.


We can agree to disagree and that's what's great about this message board.  My daughter played for him starting at De Anza and finishing a couple years ago with EQ.  Hands down he's the best trainer out there.  I've seen many other coaching sessions at various clubs and none can touch the amount of detail that he has in his practices and training sessions.  As a result, many of his players are at top schools and yes, they may have found their way to those schools by themselves, but his trainings are second to none and kids get better playing for him.  I know my daughter did.  

That said, he's not the easiest coach to play for and even less for a parent.  Agree his 98 team was probably one of the top teams to come out of Norcal, but his 01's were right there, his 03's and 04's were just as good.  I also agree that being in the GDA gave him a pipeline that MVLA, Mustang, Davis and other top clubs didn't have, but all those players (high percentage) were connected to very good soccer schools.  Can you name other clubs that have the same brand top to bottom with all the teams playing the same style?  I would say that this is unique as it's not apparent at many clubs.


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

HoopsCoach said:


> We can agree to disagree and that's what's great about this message board.  My daughter played for him starting at De Anza and finishing a couple years ago with EQ.  Hands down he's the best trainer out there.  I've seen many other coaching sessions at various clubs and none can touch the amount of detail that he has in his practices and training sessions.  As a result, many of his players are at top schools and yes, they may have found their way to those schools by themselves, but his trainings are second to none and kids get better playing for him.  I know my daughter did.
> 
> That said, he's not the easiest coach to play for and even less for a parent.  Agree his 98 team was probably one of the top teams to come out of Norcal, but his 01's were right there, his 03's and 04's were just as good.  I also agree that being in the GDA gave him a pipeline that MVLA, Mustang, Davis and other top clubs didn't have, but all those players (high percentage) were connected to very good soccer schools.  Can you name other clubs that have the same brand top to bottom with all the teams playing the same style?  I would say that this is unique as it's not apparent at many clubs.


PD from Surf days was hands down the best trainer for my dd.  Dealing with parents and everything they want, not his strength and I dont hold any grudges now.  He was in a very impossiple situation coaching wise.  However, when we trained, it was hard core and my dd did very well.  We were just chating about how she was in the best shape of her life and we played pass and go all day.  You touch and dribble for more than two touches, your butt is on da bench.  It was magiacal.  Love the name Hoops Coach!!!  Both Deza and PD were competitors and each thought their teams were #1.  I actually think if GDA never changed the stupid age, the 03/04 Force vs Surf 03/04 would be big time.  Add Blues in the mix to get some kickball ((just kidding Blues)) and ganas and we got some great soccer.  PD brought possession from Holland and Barcelona to my dd.  She said again how grateful she is that PD moved her to the 11 so should would have a left foot.  TY coach and I hope all is well


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 18, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I would say there are a handful of players in that group from the 04 group and congrats to them for sure. I would also say that the move to DA helped with the National team connection. MVLA didn't have near as many players going to National camps after the DA was formed and ECNL players were somewhat left in the lurch on that move. To each their own and like I said he was not my cup of tea or my daughters


 But MLVA have 5 04 players going to Stanford...... so National Team doesn't really matter at this point.


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> But MLVA have 5 04 players going to Stanford...... so National Team doesn't really matter at this point.


So nocal gets 5 to UCLA and 5 to Stanford.  That is freaking talent right there.  Congrats Nocal


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 18, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> But MLVA have 5 04 players going to Stanford...... so National Team doesn't really matter at this point.


That wasn't the point of the comment about Quakes (top kids going to UCLA and Stanford as well) and MVLA-- Depends on the kid and the family if the National Team matters or not   MVLA and Stanford is another ball game with the Stanford Women's coach a coach at the club 

The thread seems to have gone off topic now for a bit -- Deza was lost, but now has been found and there we go thread done


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 18, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> That wasn't the point of the comment about Quakes (top kids going to UCLA and Stanford as well) and MVLA-- Depends on the kid and the family if the National Team matters or not   MVLA and Stanford is another ball game with the Stanford Women's coach a coach at the club
> 
> The thread seems to have gone off topic now for a bit -- Deza was lost, but now has been found and there we go thread done


Well Deza likes to show off his connections, why can’t MVLA do the same with having the Stanford coach on their staff?


----------



## soccer4us (Nov 18, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Well Deza likes to show off his connections, why can’t MVLA do the same with having the Stanford coach on their staff?


Because some people have something called humility.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 18, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> That wasn't the point of the comment about Quakes (top kids going to UCLA and Stanford as well) and MVLA-- Depends on the kid and the family if the National Team matters or not  MVLA and Stanford is another ball game with the Stanford Women's coach a coach at the club
> 
> The thread seems to have gone off topic now for a bit -- Deza was lost, but now has been found and there we go thread done


Ha, well, at least it is still about Deza. Most threads haven't been staying anywhere near the topic for the past 8 months.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 18, 2020)

HoopsCoach said:


> We can agree to disagree and that's what's great about this message board.  My daughter played for him starting at De Anza and finishing a couple years ago with EQ.  Hands down he's the best trainer out there.  I've seen many other coaching sessions at various clubs and none can touch the amount of detail that he has in his practices and training sessions.  As a result, many of his players are at top schools and yes, they may have found their way to those schools by themselves, but his trainings are second to none and kids get better playing for him.  I know my daughter did.
> 
> That said, he's not the easiest coach to play for and even less for a parent.  Agree his 98 team was probably one of the top teams to come out of Norcal, but his 01's were right there, his 03's and 04's were just as good.  I also agree that being in the GDA gave him a pipeline that MVLA, Mustang, Davis and other top clubs didn't have, but all those players (high percentage) were connected to very good soccer schools.  Can you name other clubs that have the same brand top to bottom with all the teams playing the same style?  I would say that this is unique as it's not apparent at many clubs.


Why is “all the teams playing the same style“ a virtue? 

Unless you believe that only one style actually counts as real soccer, it seems reasonable that a good coach would adopt different styles for different groups of players.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Nov 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why is “all the teams playing the same style“ a virtue?
> 
> Unless you believe that only one style actually counts as real soccer, it seems reasonable that a good coach would adopt different styles for different groups of players.


I"m not sure of that contention....

If you go to any successful national youth program (High school programs for example), they all are running the same things.  De La Salle's football program runs the SAME thing from frosh, JV and varsity.  Mitty and Pinewood's basketball team does too.  I would guess that Andres, who was brought up in the Barcelona style of play, believes that their tactical approach is better than the traditional USA kick and run which constitutes 90-95% of all the programs out there (most colleges play like that too).  To be honest, that style of play is long gone and the USNT is moving towards more of a possession balanced system. Not quite to the extend of Barcelona, but it's getting there slowly.  If you look at all of the top clubs in Europe, they're all running the same things (youth teams to top team).

The strength (and i'm only talking about the tactical and technical side of this-not him or his personality) of this system is based on building the kids technical skills coupled with an understanding of making great runs (vertical and diagonal) and passing in tight spaces.  The Barcelona girls youth team came last year to compete in a tournament and smashed teams like PDA (Finals), LAFC, Nevada, and one more I can't remember.  Here's a link to the game so you can see for yourself.  

To your point, there are many ways to skin a cat.  I guess it's personal preference of the kids if they like this system or another.  

Barcelona Girls vs. PDA


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why is “all the teams playing the same style“ a virtue?
> 
> Unless you believe that only one style actually counts as real soccer, it seems reasonable that a good coach would adopt different styles for different groups of players.


I’d say his commitment to the “Barcelona” style drives the training that attracts many of his players. The training focuses on providing as many quality touches as possible, and if you don’t learn to be comfortable with the ball at your feet while under pressure, you’ll have trouble getting on the pitch. This tends to weed out players that another coach might find a way to use. In my mind, the benefit to the girls is that they will develop a higher level of skill than they would under some of the more conventional training programs. This will serve the girls well in the future regardless of the style they play.

I have heard some say his commitment to the style means he doesn’t care that much about winning. He cares about winning, but he cares more about the girls playing with skill.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 9, 2021)

Any word on DEZA? He's been gone for over 8 months now. I'm sure parents are upset having paid those fees with him not even being there. His daughter signed in Spain so maybe he's stuck over there?


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Jan 9, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Any word on DEZA? He's been gone for over 8 months now. I'm sure parents are upset having paid those fees with him not even being there. His daughter signed in Spain so maybe he's stuck over there?


I am not from the area (anymore), but the latest I heard was that he holds Zoom meetings periodically with parents. Promoting his college placements and talking about his “national platform” aka GA League. Also emphasizing ECNL is not alone in elite national competition. I guess that’s enough to keep charging top dollar and keep the parents happy. I also heard, from some players that asked for their release, that they are not US Club or NorCal affiliated. Good luck to those parents and players.


----------



## Franco2020 (Jan 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Any word on DEZA? He's been gone for over 8 months now. I'm sure parents are upset having paid those fees with him not even being there. His daughter signed in Spain so maybe he's stuck over there?











						STAFF | FC BAY AREA SURF
					

Professional soccer coaches. USSF A license, USSF B License, us soccer staff of the year. National champions.




					www.fcbayarea.com


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 11, 2021)

Franco2020 said:


> STAFF | FC BAY AREA SURF
> 
> 
> Professional soccer coaches. USSF A license, USSF B License, us soccer staff of the year. National champions.
> ...


 OK? Thats just a photo on there website? You can post that photo at there practices if you want but parents are saying he hasn't been out there since April/2020. Nice picture though! What's the scoop?


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Jan 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> OK? Thats just a photo on there website? You can post that photo at there practices if you want but parents are saying he hasn't been out there since April/2020. Nice picture though! What's the scoop?


Some parents within the club believe Deza's name was used to keep their players after Earthquakes no longer supported a girls side. He hasn't showed up to 1 training after FC Bay Area was established. They must have one of the highest turnover of coaches in the area, as well. All their good ones have left. I just heard yesterday that Natalia Astrain, one of the main trainers and highly qualified coaches, has also left. She was the head coach for the Barcelona Women's Team (Spain), and she brought a lot of excitement and hope to the club. If that is true, that should raise a lot of questions for those parents that still believe in this club. To each their own, we all get what we deserve. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 11, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Some parents within the club believe Deza's name was used to keep their players after Earthquakes no longer supported a girls side. He hasn't showed up to 1 training after FC Bay Area was established. They must have one of the highest turnover of coaches in the area, as well. All their good ones have left. I just heard yesterday that Natalia Astrain, one of the main trainers and highly qualified coaches, has also left. She was the head coach for the Barcelona Women's Team (Spain), and she brought a lot of excitement and hope to the club. If that is true, that should raise a lot of questions for those parents that still believe in this club. To each their own, we all get what we deserve. Good luck to everybody.


Interesting! Pretty sad but at least all of there 04's are committed I'm hearing. So they use his name, collect fees, don't get GAL and then he doesn't show up to trainings? If all of there coaches are leaving who's left to train them? He's known for not being able to get along with staff and maybe its best for him to go back down to U10 and built a new power house team. Wish the teams under the 04's best of luck in finding a new home.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Jan 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Interesting! Pretty sad but at least all of there 04's are committed I'm hearing. So they use his name, collect fees, don't get GAL and then he doesn't show up to trainings? If all of there coaches are leaving who's left to train them? He's known for not being able to get along with staff and maybe its best for him to go back down to U10 and built a new power house team. Wish the teams under the 04's best of luck in finding a new home.


They are part of the GA League. They are NOT an affiliate of NorCal Premier or US Club. Meaning that any player that wants to leave doesn't need a release, since there is nothing to be released from. I would assume they are registering players through CalNorth USYS affiliate, considering that will be the sanctioning body for the GA League. But no connection to ECNL or local NorCal league which means players are not tied to the club.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 11, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Some parents within the club believe Deza's name was used to keep their players after Earthquakes no longer supported a girls side. He hasn't showed up to 1 training after FC Bay Area was established. They must have one of the highest turnover of coaches in the area, as well. All their good ones have left. I just heard yesterday that Natalia Astrain, one of the main trainers and highly qualified coaches, has also left. She was the head coach for the Barcelona Women's Team (Spain), and she brought a lot of excitement and hope to the club. If that is true, that should raise a lot of questions for those parents that still believe in this club. To each their own, we all get what we deserve. Good luck to everybody.


That's unfortunate. Looks like she's only been there 4/5 months. That's 2 female coaches leaving within 1 years time. We need more women coaches in the sport so hopefully they'll find better opportunities to coach.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jan 13, 2021)

310soccer said:


> That's unfortunate. Looks like she's only been there 4/5 months. That's 2 female coaches leaving within 1 years time. We need more women coaches in the sport so hopefully they'll find better opportunities to coach.


What are you talking about? They are both still coaching and did find better opportunities. What is unfortunate about career growth for women?

Natalia left to become an Assistant Coach for the NWSL team in KC.








						KC NWSL announces staff for inaugural season
					

Huw Williams has selected his staff




					www.thebluetestament.com
				




Erin left to become the first female coach in the MLS Academy.

Is someone talking out of their ... lack of knowledge?


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 13, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> What are you talking about? They are both still coaching and did find better opportunities. What is unfortunate about career growth for women?
> 
> Natalia left to become an Assistant Coach for the NWSL team in KC.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about how MOST coaches never stay with Deza because he's hard to get along with and leave... That's great news and glad they've found great opportunities to continue their success. We need more women  coaches in the soccer area and I wish them both the best. Thanks for the knowledge!


----------



## HoopsCoach (Jan 15, 2021)

310soccer said:


> I'm talking about how MOST coaches never stay with Deza because he's hard to get along with and leave... That's great news and glad they've found great opportunities to continue their success. We need more women  coaches in the soccer area and I wish them both the best. Thanks for the knowledge!


Erin left to take an MSL Academy job (was not a good coach to begin with imho)
Natalia became an NWSL Asst. Coach (never really knew her)
Juan Poras became a DOC of a club (amazing coach)
Luciano Fusco is one of the technical trainers on the boys side of EQ (another amazing coach)

Those look like coaching advancements rather than step backs.  I agree that he could be seen as hard to get a long with but I'm sure that Nick Saban is hard to coach for and look what his assistants have done.  I'm not comparing Deza to Saban, but looking at advancement opportunities for coaching under someone as good as Deza.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Jan 15, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> Erin left to take an MSL Academy job (was not a good coach to begin with imho)
> Natalia became an NWSL Asst. Coach (never really knew her)
> Juan Poras became a DOC of a club (amazing coach)
> Luciano Fusco is one of the technical trainers on the boys side of EQ (another amazing coach)
> ...


Diego was a great coach, and very highly qualified. Gone! Jovan was also a great coach, gone. Luis Perdomo, gone. The list goes on and on.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 15, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Diego was a great coach, and very highly qualified. Gone! Jovan was also a great coach, gone. Luis Perdomo, gone. The list goes on and on.


This Deza guy sounds like an amazing coach. It looks like he is a stepping stone on the path to continued success for a lot of coaches. Based on what I read on this thread, he is a coach that you would want to work with because he manages to open doors to better opportunities for others.

Great coach, selfless, promotes others and so and so on...


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jan 15, 2021)

From what I've heard is that he is very transparent with the coaches that he chooses and that chose to work with him.  I've heard that he tells them straight up I would like to work with you but you can likely make more money elsewhere.  I think coaches get in and work with him learn his system and become more valuable commodities in the soccer community and take advantage of great higher paying positions with other clubs.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Jan 15, 2021)

At the end of the day, parents take their players to Deza. Not the other coaches. He's a great coach. The problem here is that Deza is gone too! In 8 months he's only showed his face 1 time on a social media post, and his Zoom meetings. That's the purpose of this thread, where is he?


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 15, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> At the end of the day, parents take their players to Deza. Not the other coaches. He's a great coach. The problem here is that Deza is gone too! In 8 months he's only showed his face 1 time on a social media post, and his Zoom meetings. That's the purpose of this thread, where is he?


Deza is probably positioning himself for a college position somewhere. There was a rumor about him taking a position at UCLA. Not sure if that's true or not but not sure his coaching style will transition to the Pac-12. Again that was a rumor at least 6 months ago....


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jan 15, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Deza is probably positioning himself for a college position somewhere. There was a rumor about him taking a position at UCLA. Not sure if that's true or not but not sure his coaching style will transition to the Pac-12. Again that was a rumor at least 6 months ago....


he would be getting half a starting lineup with his 04's


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 15, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Deza is probably positioning himself for a college position somewhere. There was a rumor about him taking a position at UCLA. Not sure if that's true or not but not sure his coaching style will transition to the Pac-12. Again that was a rumor at least 6 months ago....


Does he coach boys and girls or just girls?


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 15, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Does he coach boys and girls or just girls?


Girls!


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 15, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> he would be getting half a starting lineup with his 04's


Better hope half that line up ends up there. If they do should be a strong team.....


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 16, 2021)

So what happened to all those strong 04 and 05 ladies?  Did they leave the club or just have a new coach?


----------



## HoopsCoach (Jan 17, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Diego was a great coach, and very highly qualified. Gone! Jovan was also a great coach, gone. Luis Perdomo, gone. The list goes on and on.


I know a couple were here on work visas so may they expired?  not sure but agree...they were very good coaches!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2021)

I may have seen him at Jose Maria’s in Segovia eating suckling pig and drinking red wine.


----------



## justmythoughts (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks like they are all back. Erin listed as College Pathway Liaison. Also, added Dan Neal who was like youth director at De Anza, very good coach. He developed a lot of the younger boys in their academy. Solid staff on coaches page. 
www.fcbayarea.com


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 2, 2021)

justmythoughts said:


> Looks like they are all back. Erin listed as College Pathway Liaison. Also, added Dan Neal who was like youth director at De Anza, very good coach. He developed a lot of the younger boys in their academy. Solid staff on coaches page.
> www.fcbayarea.com
> 
> View attachment 10026


Juan Porras is the best!


----------



## HoopsCoach (Feb 2, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Juan Porras is the best!


no doubt!  He is an amazing coach and his players LOVE him!


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 2, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> no doubt!  He is an amazing coach and his players LOVE him!


Is Juan Porras still at Star Academy?


----------



## HoopsCoach (Feb 3, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Is Juan Porras still at Star Academy?


Apparently, he went back to work with Andres and Bay Area FC


----------



## soccer4us (Feb 3, 2021)

Juan is a good addition!

Star academy  struggled for fields and with covid, it must have been real challenging. Juan doesn't leave to be staff coach somewhere unless no great future with Star since he was the DOC.


----------



## dude21 (Feb 3, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Juan is a good addition!
> 
> Star academy  struggled for fields and with covid, it must have been real challenging. Juan doesn't leave to be staff coach somewhere unless no great future with Star since he was the DOC.


I may be wrong but Juan still is DoC at Star academy?  Some coaches coach at more than one club in different capacity.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 3, 2021)

I haven’t seen coaches coaching youth teams at different clubs especially around the same geographical area.  Most coaches coach different teams within the same club.  Maybe it works if the clubs play in different leagues? DOC and coach at one club and coach at a different club sounds strange to me.
Star Academy has issues with consistent field access and lost one of their major supporters/sponsor recently.  I wonder if he is just jumping ship or trying to merge the clubs somehow.


----------



## soccer4us (Feb 3, 2021)

Hearing JP is doing both. Still tells me star isn't on great footing with the move and slowly dying with their field issues. I'd imagine AD begged him to come help since they lost a few coaches and timing was pretty good in general. Hope it works out well.


----------



## Last_Chance (Mar 1, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Hearing JP is doing both. Still tells me star isn't on great footing with the move and slowly dying with their field issues. I'd imagine AD begged him to come help since they lost a few coaches and timing was pretty good in general. Hope it works out well.


Deza followers are like Trump followers, no matter what he does you’ll still follow him... Is he a good girls youth soccer coach, yes! great coach by far no! He recruited girls while coaching at US National team regional camps and PDP session which he signed documents saying he wouldn’t. Actively recruiting players from other clubs in NorCal is illegal. He’s been booted out of every club he coached for except the ones he founded but still left them in turmoil, always taking his loyal players and families with him, now he’s left with nowhere to go. EQs didn’t have the numbers so he played his 04s at every age group (04’s-01’s). He Benefitted from a weak DA league with only a handful of good teams. His 04’s were regularly beaten handily by MVLA’s 04s (BA Barcelona, Juventus, Force, EQs, and Griffin’s... I think that’s all of them). MVLA beat Placer United 7 or 8 zero and they made it to DA Semi’s where they lost to the Quakes so that tells you what their competition was like. If he liked your player and you were completely loyal, meaning willing to jump from club to club with him he rewarded them by really marketing them to college coaches and national teams and did a great job at it. As far as coaching tactics and ability to coach different styles even possession styles, my opinion is he’s very limited. Girls aren’t given the freedom to problem solve in game, it’s plan A and plan A only. It will be interesting to see how his 04’s adjust to different coaching, they’re a good bunch of players so I look forward to following their college careers. Just my two cents, and history lesson for SoCal.


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 1, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> Deza followers are like Trump followers, no matter what he does you’ll still follow him... Is he a good girls youth soccer coach, yes! great coach by far no! He recruited girls while coaching at US National team regional camps and PDP session which he signed documents saying he wouldn’t. Actively recruiting players from other clubs in NorCal is illegal. He’s been booted out of every club he coached for except the ones he founded but still left them in turmoil, always taking his loyal players and families with him, now he’s left with nowhere to go. EQs didn’t have the numbers so he played his 04s at every age group (04’s-01’s). He Benefitted from a weak DA league with only a handful of good teams. His 04’s were regularly beaten handily by MVLA’s 04s (BA Barcelona, Juventus, Force, EQs, and Griffin’s... I think that’s all of them). MVLA beat Placer United 7 or 8 zero and they made it to DA Semi’s where they lost to the Quakes so that tells you what their competition was like. If he liked your player and you were completely loyal, meaning willing to jump from club to club with him he rewarded them by really marketing them to college coaches and national teams and did a great job at it. As far as coaching tactics and ability to coach different styles even possession styles, my opinion is he’s very limited. Girls aren’t given the freedom to problem solve in game, it’s plan A and plan A only. It will be interesting to see how his 04’s adjust to different coaching, they’re a good bunch of players so I look forward to following their college careers. Just my two cents, and history lesson for SoCal.


N


Last_Chance said:


> Deza followers are like Trump followers, no matter what he does you’ll still follow him... Is he a good girls youth soccer coach, yes! great coach by far no! He recruited girls while coaching at US National team regional camps and PDP session which he signed documents saying he wouldn’t. Actively recruiting players from other clubs in NorCal is illegal. He’s been booted out of every club he coached for except the ones he founded but still left them in turmoil, always taking his loyal players and families with him, now he’s left with nowhere to go. EQs didn’t have the numbers so he played his 04s at every age group (04’s-01’s). He Benefitted from a weak DA league with only a handful of good teams. His 04’s were regularly beaten handily by MVLA’s 04s (BA Barcelona, Juventus, Force, EQs, and Griffin’s... I think that’s all of them). MVLA beat Placer United 7 or 8 zero and they made it to DA Semi’s where they lost to the Quakes so that tells you what their competition was like. If he liked your player and you were completely loyal, meaning willing to jump from club to club with him he rewarded them by really marketing them to college coaches and national teams and did a great job at it. As far as coaching tactics and ability to coach different styles even possession styles, my opinion is he’s very limited. Girls aren’t given the freedom to problem solve in game, it’s plan A and plan A only. It will be interesting to see how his 04’s adjust to different coaching, they’re a good bunch of players so I look forward to following their college careers. Just my two cents, and history lesson for SoCal.


Deza is a really good trainer. I agree he tends to burn bridges but he brings good players together. He's not the recruiter but the parents do a good good job recruiting players. He has a good history of success and will see how that translates to college.


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 1, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> Deza followers are like Trump followers, no matter what he does you’ll still follow him... Is he a good girls youth soccer coach, yes! great coach by far no! He recruited girls while coaching at US National team regional camps and PDP session which he signed documents saying he wouldn’t. Actively recruiting players from other clubs in NorCal is illegal. He’s been booted out of every club he coached for except the ones he founded but still left them in turmoil, always taking his loyal players and families with him, now he’s left with nowhere to go. EQs didn’t have the numbers so he played his 04s at every age group (04’s-01’s). He Benefitted from a weak DA league with only a handful of good teams. His 04’s were regularly beaten handily by MVLA’s 04s (BA Barcelona, Juventus, Force, EQs, and Griffin’s... I think that’s all of them). MVLA beat Placer United 7 or 8 zero and they made it to DA Semi’s where they lost to the Quakes so that tells you what their competition was like. If he liked your player and you were completely loyal, meaning willing to jump from club to club with him he rewarded them by really marketing them to college coaches and national teams and did a great job at it. As far as coaching tactics and ability to coach different styles even possession styles, my opinion is he’s very limited. Girls aren’t given the freedom to problem solve in game, it’s plan A and plan A only. It will be interesting to see how his 04’s adjust to different coaching, they’re a good bunch of players so I look forward to following their college careers. Just my two cents, and history lesson for SoCal.


 But, this was 4 years ago. They haven played each other since the with from DA.


----------



## crush (Mar 1, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> But, this was 4 years ago. They haven played each other since the with from DA.


Let's not forget the big game Surf 04' vs EQ 04' in early 2018.  Everyone said they were the true #1 in Norcal and Surf was coming off the Natty in 2017 and were crowned #1 in the country, thank you very much   Yes, that's right folks.  The great Andrea Deza and all those goats lost 2-0.  Then I hear later that the true #1 was MLVA, not EQ.  Those were some fun times.  Next year 2021/2022 ECNL is going to be BIG Time bro.  I can;t wait for Surf Cup in August.  So many kids not signed and will be looking to be seen.  Who win the ECNL 03/04 championship in June 2022?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 1, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> But, this was 4 years ago. They haven played each other since the with from DA.


Looking forward to NPL eventually here in NorCal to get all of the best girls teams together!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 1, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> But, this was 4 years ago. They haven played each other since the with from DA.


Agreed, the relevance of that depiction in regards to playing one another has not transpired for many years. Therefore seems to be irrelevant.  Nor have many posters seen these two play. I saw them play at Surf Cup just prior to DA. It was a game of inches. The winner MVLA was lucky to win as much as DeAnza was unlucky to lose. In the end the best team did not win nor did the loser deserve to lose. Nonetheless Deza seems to be Oda Nobunaga reincarnated on a soccer field.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 1, 2021)

Andres is the best recruiter there is. Period. He tells the parents what they want to hear, such as telling an 2009 girl she was the next Peyton, center mid from their top 04 team. He has his chronies that do the dirty work for him too, reaching out to parents, then he swoops in for the kill when the prey is close enough. He is the worst of the worst, bad mouthing his own players, such as saying his 04 goalie was no good, and promising an 05 player she would travel with them to Florida prior to Covid, and start at centerback since what they had on the roster was no good. His accent works magic with the parents. Truth be told, his trainings suck. Rondos, all day everyday, and bull crap coordination drills he learned from Fiorentina coaches when they visited NorCal for a coaches training. With the youngers, if the girls can't run his rondos the way he likes, he seperates them and has them do cone drills. 
All this comes from a parent that had a child play for him, in 2 different age groups, and never started on the bench. The worst part of all, he preached his "system" and you need to trust it. Yet, he would bring girls from Fresno and other places that came to train once a week or never came at all, and use them for DA games while his loyal, local paying followers were playing NPL. To each his own. By the way, he's back. He finally showed up to training. Hopefully he sticks around and doesn't move to Spain where his daughter is playing professionally now.


----------



## crush (Mar 1, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Andres is the best recruiter there is. Period. He tells the parents what they want to hear, such as telling an 2009 girl she was the next Peyton, center mid from their top 04 team. He has his chronies that do the dirty work for him too, reaching out to parents, then he swoops in for the kill when the prey is close enough. He is the worst of the worst, bad mouthing his own players, such as saying his 04 goalie was no good, and promising an 05 player she would travel with them to Florida prior to Covid, and start at centerback since what they had on the roster was no good. His accent works magic with the parents. Truth be told, his trainings suck. Rondos, all day everyday, and bull crap coordination drills he learned from Fiorentina coaches when they visited NorCal for a coaches training. With the youngers, if the girls can't run his rondos the way he likes, he seperates them and has them do cone drills.
> All this comes from a parent that had a child play for him, in 2 different age groups, and never started on the bench. The worst part of all, he preached his "system" and you need to trust it. Yet, he would bring girls from Fresno and other places that came to train once a week or never came at all, and use them for DA games while his loyal, local paying followers were playing NPL. To each his own. By the way, he's back. He finally showed up to training. Hopefully he sticks around and doesn't move to Spain where his daughter is playing professionally now.


Hey, we played EQ in the in a big match up in 2018 GDA 04.  It was for all the bragging rights because that team was the Force before but they all went over to EQ. I'm a fan of passing and more passing and then wear your opponent down and then attack them like a cat does a mouse.  That team was fast as hell and they passed the rock.  EQ team was very very good and #1 on paper in the country, except they didnt have 04 ring like Surf did in 2017.  We were in for the toughest of all games when we played them.  They had so many girls committed to P5 and so many YNT members.  This game was circled by all the goats on Surf, especially my goat, Bahhhaaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa!!!!  Our coach had the perfect game plan.  He would sit us back at half court and then yell, "press, press, press" and just like a dear in headlight, we scored a goal.  We did that a few more times to rattle them and boy did we.  It was my dd best game ever.  No need to brag, just winning and my dd loves to play and win the big games.  He and Deza were big time coaches and preached possession or take a hike.  No ball hogs allowed.  Kickballers were not allowed at all either.  Our coach would take your ass off the field if you tried to dibble more then 3 times.  They both bragged that their o4 and 03 teams were #1 in the country and they both had reasons for those brags.  Anyway, good luck up North.  What age is your dd and where she at now?


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 1, 2021)

crush said:


> Hey, we played EQ in the in a big match up in 2018 GDA 04.  It was for all the bragging rights because that team was the Force before but they all went over to EQ. I'm a fan of passing and more passing and then wear your opponent down and then attack them like a cat does a mouse.  That team was fast as hell and they passed the rock.  EQ team was very very good and #1 on paper in the country, except they didnt have 04 ring like Surf did in 2017.  We were in for the toughest of all games when we played them.  They had so many girls committed to P5 and so many YNT members.  This game was circled by all the goats on Surf, especially my goat, Bahhhaaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa!!!!  Our coach had the perfect game plan.  He would sit us back at half court and then yell, "press, press, press" and just like a dear in headlight, we scored a goal.  We did that a few more times to rattle them and boy did we.  It was my dd best game ever.  No need to brag, just winning and my dd loves to play and win the big games.  He and Deza were big time coaches and preached possession or take a hike.  No ball hogs allowed.  Kickballers were not allowed at all either.  Our coach would take your ass off the field if you tried to dibble more then 3 times.  They both bragged that their o4 and 03 teams were #1 in the country and they both had reasons for those brags.  Anyway, good luck up North.  What age is your dd and where she at now?


She is happy, and so am I. That's all that matters.


----------



## Last_Chance (Mar 2, 2021)

Hahaha! Just like a Deza worshipper, Bask in the the glory of his team’s past wins but then say it’s non-relevant because that’s too far in the past. I can only point out the the facts, MVLA beat his 04 team 90% of the time no matter what club they were playing with, including back to back wins at Surf and 1 week later at Mustang Stampede and also won their final match at Mustang Stampede. Now if you want to mask Deza’s loosing record to MVLA’s 04’s with words or phrases like lucky, weren’t the better team, non-relevant, that’s fine if it makes you feel better but it doesn’t change the facts unless you don’t live in reality. I think you can call him a great recruiter if no one is recruiting against him because it’s illegal in NorCal but if he were in SoCal I don’t know how great of a recruiter he would be when every club is recruiting.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 2, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> Deza followers are like Trump followers, no matter what he does you’ll still follow him... Is he a good girls youth soccer coach, yes! great coach by far no! He recruited girls while coaching at US National team regional camps and PDP session which he signed documents saying he wouldn’t. Actively recruiting players from other clubs in NorCal is illegal. He’s been booted out of every club he coached for except the ones he founded but still left them in turmoil, always taking his loyal players and families with him, now he’s left with nowhere to go. EQs didn’t have the numbers so he played his 04s at every age group (04’s-01’s). He Benefitted from a weak DA league with only a handful of good teams. His 04’s were regularly beaten handily by MVLA’s 04s (BA Barcelona, Juventus, Force, EQs, and Griffin’s... I think that’s all of them). MVLA beat Placer United 7 or 8 zero and they made it to DA Semi’s where they lost to the Quakes so that tells you what their competition was like. If he liked your player and you were completely loyal, meaning willing to jump from club to club with him he rewarded them by really marketing them to college coaches and national teams and did a great job at it. As far as coaching tactics and ability to coach different styles even possession styles, my opinion is he’s very limited. Girls aren’t given the freedom to problem solve in game, it’s plan A and plan A only. It will be interesting to see how his 04’s adjust to different coaching, they’re a good bunch of players so I look forward to following their college careers. Just my two cents, and history lesson for SoCal.


Not true. Are you seriously comparing a team from 4 years ago to now? Not possible, players level out and some stop developing. Leave those parents alone there doing what's best for there kids.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> Hahaha! Just like a Deza worshipper, Bask in the the glory of his team’s past wins but then say it’s non-relevant because that’s too far in the past. I can only point out the the facts, MVLA beat his 04 team 90% of the time no matter what club they were playing with, including back to back wins at Surf and 1 week later at Mustang Stampede and also won their final match at Mustang Stampede. Now if you want to mask Deza’s loosing record to MVLA’s 04’s with words or phrases like lucky, weren’t the better team, non-relevant, that’s fine if it makes you feel better but it doesn’t change the facts unless you don’t live in reality. I think you can call him a great recruiter if no one is recruiting against him because it’s illegal in NorCal but if he were in SoCal I don’t know how great of a recruiter he would be when every club is recruiting.


Great stuff and way to stand up for Mustangs.  They might be the true #1.  I do have a question.  How on earth did they lose ECNL finals?


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 2, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> Hahaha! Just like a Deza worshipper, Bask in the the glory of his team’s past wins but then say it’s non-relevant because that’s too far in the past. I can only point out the the facts, MVLA beat his 04 team 90% of the time no matter what club they were playing with, including back to back wins at Surf and 1 week later at Mustang Stampede and also won their final match at Mustang Stampede. Now if you want to mask Deza’s loosing record to MVLA’s 04’s with words or phrases like lucky, weren’t the better team, non-relevant, that’s fine if it makes you feel better but it doesn’t change the facts unless you don’t live in reality. I think you can call him a great recruiter if no one is recruiting against him because it’s illegal in NorCal but if he were in SoCal I don’t know how great of a recruiter he would be when every club is recruiting.


He develops kids and a young age. He's a really good training and you can't take that away from him. If I was him I would go back down to U9 and start over and build a team..


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Great stuff and way to stand up for Mustangs.  They might be the true #1.  I do have a question.  How on earth did they lose ECNL finals?


We get it Crush. You won the ENCL final 4 years ago when they were still babies. Stop living in the past and move on.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 2, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> Andres is the best recruiter there is. Period. He tells the parents what they want to hear, such as telling an 2009 girl she was the next Peyton, center mid from their top 04 team. He has his chronies that do the dirty work for him too, reaching out to parents, then he swoops in for the kill when the prey is close enough. He is the worst of the worst, bad mouthing his own players, such as saying his 04 goalie was no good, and promising an 05 player she would travel with them to Florida prior to Covid, and start at centerback since what they had on the roster was no good. His accent works magic with the parents. Truth be told, his trainings suck. Rondos, all day everyday, and bull crap coordination drills he learned from Fiorentina coaches when they visited NorCal for a coaches training. With the youngers, if the girls can't run his rondos the way he likes, he seperates them and has them do cone drills.
> All this comes from a parent that had a child play for him, in 2 different age groups, and never started on the bench. The worst part of all, he preached his "system" and you need to trust it. Yet, he would bring girls from Fresno and other places that came to train once a week or never came at all, and use them for DA games while his loyal, local paying followers were playing NPL. To each his own. By the way, he's back. He finally showed up to training. Hopefully he sticks around and doesn't move to Spain where his daughter is playing professionally now.


 Wow! Tell us how you really feel? Deza has a strong personality but at the end of the day we wants whats best for the kids. Does he still have the Manager/ Parent who's pretty generous with his money paying for everything?


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> Hahaha! Just like a Deza worshipper, Bask in the the glory of his team’s past wins but then say it’s non-relevant because that’s too far in the past. I can only point out the the facts, MVLA beat his 04 team 90% of the time no matter what club they were playing with, including back to back wins at Surf and 1 week later at Mustang Stampede and also won their final match at Mustang Stampede. Now if you want to mask Deza’s loosing record to MVLA’s 04’s with words or phrases like lucky, weren’t the better team, non-relevant, that’s fine if it makes you feel better but it doesn’t change the facts unless you don’t live in reality. I think you can call him a great recruiter if no one is recruiting against him because it’s illegal in NorCal but if he were in SoCal I don’t know how great of a recruiter he would be when every club is recruiting.


Great stuff and way to stand up for Mustangs.  They might be the true #1 for sure in 04.  The reason some of us bring it uI do have a question.  How on earth did they lose ECNL finals?


310soccer said:


> We get it Crush. You won the ENCL final 4 years ago when they were still babies. Stop living in the past and move on.


No, we won the US Youth Soccer Championship before ECNL in 2017.  The reason some of us talk about it is because of Glory Days Disease ((GDD)).  I did not start this.  I'm just giving you back ground noise.  Listen, Deza and Dolinsky were the two best trainers in regards to possession play and winning.  My dd today says the best trainer was PD.  I get PMs bro from some of the greats and they say 100% Deza the trainer is one.of the greats.  Plus, my dd played for the great TB.  Thats four years offfggf amazing training.  Tell you what. I will focus on the future from now on


----------



## Last_Chance (Mar 2, 2021)

Not true, leave those parents alone? Never mentioned anything about parents and by the way I think they did a great job for their kids. Deza had a big part in making their dreams come true, following Deza around paid off.  I just recounted Deza’s track record on and off the field. Like it or not or too far in the past, it’s the truth.  It’s very unfortunate these two teams have not been able to play in three years, they would have been good battles that were lost due to politics, and they’re two of the best teams in their age group.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 9, 2021)

crush said:


> Great stuff and way to stand up for Mustangs.  They might be the true #1 for sure in 04.  The reason some of us bring it uI do have a question.  How on earth did they lose ECNL finals?
> 
> No, we won the US Youth Soccer Championship before ECNL in 2017.  The reason some of us talk about it is because of Glory Days Disease ((GDD)).  I did not start this.  I'm just giving you back ground noise.  Listen, Deza and Dolinsky were the two best trainers in regards to possession play and winning.  My dd today says the best trainer was PD.  I get PMs bro from some of the greats and they say 100% Deza the trainer is one.of the greats.  Plus, my dd played for the great TB.  Thats four years offfggf amazing training.  Tell you what. I will focus on the future from now on


I find it funny that people are comparing YOUTH teams from 3-4 years ago.  It's true he's probably burned some bridges but the guy can coach an his players play at some of the top programs in the nation.  His coaching style isn't for everyone and he's pretty transparent about that.  But from a technical and tactical perspective, he's VERY good, if not one of the best.  That, coupled with the return of another one of the best trainers in Juan Porras, could spell trouble once again.  People flock to his programs because of the pipeline he has with coaches (almost second to none) and to the national team (again, second to none).  Some say you have to put up with his bullcrap...is it worth it?  kids go with him wherever he goes so I'd say probably yes.  lol


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 9, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> I find it funny that people are comparing YOUTH teams from 3-4 years ago.  It's true he's probably burned some bridges but the guy can coach an his players play at some of the top programs in the nation.  His coaching style isn't for everyone and he's pretty transparent about that.  But from a technical and tactical perspective, he's VERY good, if not one of the best.  That, coupled with the return of another one of the best trainers in Juan Porras, could spell trouble once again.  People flock to his programs because of the pipeline he has with coaches (almost second to none) and to the national team (again, second to none).  Some say you have to put up with his bullcrap...is it worth it?  kids go with him wherever he goes so I'd say probably yes.  lol


my understanding is if you are a top talent it is all sunshine and roses, but if you are a roster filler maybe not so much (which can be the same in many places). That top talent is definitely top talent and is the draw to bring the rest with glory in their eyes. The under coaches definitely do some good work!


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

Deza is leaving BAFC for San Diego Surf!


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Deza is leaving BAFC for San Diego Surf!


Is this grape vine news or rumor mill or fact?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Deza is leaving BAFC for San Diego Surf!


or will San Jose Surf be merging with BAFC to be a bigger foothold up here in NorCal with Deza leading it


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Is this grape vine news or rumor mill or fact?


Rumor but rumors are normally spot on with this guy...


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> or will San Jose Surf be merging with BAFC to be a bigger foothold up here in NorCal with Deza leading it


 BAFC can't afford Deza and Juan Porras can they?


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Rumor but rumors are normally spot on with this guy...


What age is he taking?  He got out coached big time by coach PD.  He had the perfect game plan and i believe we were the last team to actually beat them 2-0.......lol.  I have video proof too......  I love this stuff.  If your dd can be taught by this great, she will learn how to pass thee rock


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> What age is he taking?  He got out coached big time by coach PD.  He had the perfect game plan and i believe we were the last team to actually beat them 2-0.......lol.  I have video proof too......  I love this stuff.  If your dd can be taught by this great, she will learn how to pass thee rock


No need to share video when our dd'd team beat Deza's team when they were still having sliced oranges at halftime.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> No need to share video when our dd'd team beat Deza's team when they were still having sliced oranges at halftime.


We beat them during the first GDA season bro.  It was the most hyped game of all time from what Deza and Dolinsky were saying.  Everyone who is anyone was there to watch.  It was the best game my dd played and no orange slices were handed out.  Just phone calls saying this and that and more of this.  Trust me, it was legendary......You had to be there to appreciate what happen on da field.  Anyway, my time is so up here.  Seriously, I'm getting threats by assholes and I have to leave to keep family safe.  That is sad but that's what happens when men are in charge.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

Seriously you guys, enough with the threats.  Call me moron and sexist all you want, but dont you ever dare try and black list me and threaten again.  Im putting you on warning and you know who you are.  Leave me and my family alone.  I will leave today so buzz off losers!!!!  You can have soccer.  Gosh, what a bunch of freaking hogs with a youth sport...........


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> We beat them during the first GDA season bro.  It was the most hyped game of all time from what Deza and Dolinsky were saying.  Everyone who is anyone was there to watch.  It was the best game my dd played and no orange slices were handed out.  Just phone calls saying this and that and more of this.  Trust me, it was legendary......You had to be there to appreciate what happen on da field.  Anyway, my time is so up here.  Seriously, I'm getting threats by assholes and I have to leave to keep family safe.  That is sad but that's what happens when men are in charge.


My apologies! So this game was played when the were older receiving there after game snack bag with a juice box! Got it!


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> My apologies! So this game was played when the were older receiving there after game snack bag with a juice box! Got it!


Yes, right before the old rules were changing for colleges too.  Do you understand now the importance?  Plus, the EQs goats were already committed to the Bruins   It was big game for my dd and her coach.  Bragging rights so to speak and show off game


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

Got it so this game was for your dd and her coach and not the team? Got it! So the EQ goats are committed to Bruins so that means your dd's committed to the same level of competition since your dd and coach won a game a few years ago? Is that what your saying?


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Got it so this game was for your dd and her coach and not the team? Got it! So the EQ goats are committed to Bruins so that means your dd's committed to the same level of competition since your dd and coach won a game a few years ago? Is that what your saying?


No, not at all dude.  Where you here three years ago?  It was a weird season because no playoffs and no real meaningful games.  Does that make sense?  Only about practice 4 days a week and no boy friends and a game or two that kept no score basically.  My dd was lied to and told she could not play up.  It's a long story and I'm not telling it anymore.  She had to pick HS Soccer over GDA so this was the game that had anything riding on it.  Her coach wanted it more and told her everyone wanted to see a big game out of her.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Rumor but rumors are normally spot on with this guy...


If true there are several questions that come to mind other than the obvious style of play, etc. Is this a profile move to market the program further to deter negative perceptions created through Surf Cup? Or was Deza shopping around? Were specific individuals no longer happy because the basis of merit has been implemented? Was the program not exactly what it was on the field?


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

To market there program? There San Diego Surf, what more do they need to market? This is probably a good move for Deza to oversee his training and coaches can learn his style. I think he has overstayed his welcome in Norcal. He's not the easier person to get along with and not sure how accepting Surf parents/coaches are going to be.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> To market there program? There San Diego Surf, what more do they need to market? This is probably a good move for Deza to oversee his training and coaches can learn his style. I think he has overstayed his welcome in Norcal. He's not the easier person to get along with and not sure how accepting Surf parents/coaches are going to be.


Do you think if Nike or Real Madrid said we no longer need to market ourselves they would be what they are?

in the end if true, I’d be interested in knowing why he was brought on.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Do you think if Nike or Real Madrid said we no longer need to market ourselves they would be what they are?
> 
> in the end if true,* I’d be interested in knowing why he was brought on.*


I have a hunch and a guess but I will let 310 Soccer dude who is a know it all, let us know the real reason.......lol.  Please share why bro?


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Let me tell you all a story about how to teach possession to 12 and 13 year old girls.  First, you have to get rid of bad habits and the ball hogs.  These coaches demand two touch only and pass & go soccer or you can find someone else to train your players.  Second, you have to tell the parents and the club its my way or the highway.  We might lose early on and if we play a faster team, we will lose because we play from the back and not punt the ball every time from GK.  However, if you trust the plan after 16 months, you will win it all because you will tire out the opponent for chasing you around.  Lastly, it's the best way to play soccer and that is why Surf would hire him, if rumor mill is right from 310.  It's a perfect match.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 11, 2021)

Any club that can afford someone with the knowledge and connections that Deza has should want to hire him. Why is that such a surprise? Who wouldn't want direct access to YNT and top D1 program coaches?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 11, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Any club that can afford someone with the knowledge and connections that Deza has should want to hire him. Why is that such a surprise? Who wouldn't want direct access to YNT and top D1 program coaches?


From previous posts the headaches that come with him? Also, from info passed on to me prior to US Soccer calling it quits with DA the SJE were in the process of trying to remove him. I like his style of play and have watched his teams play. Its good stuff, but I feel like he's Mourinho. Not Pep.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> From previous posts the headaches that come with him? Also, from info passed on to me prior to US Soccer calling it quits with DA the SJE were in the process of trying to remove him. I like his style of play and have watched his teams play. Its good stuff, but I feel like he's Mourinho. Not Pep.


Deza and PD are excellent trainers of the game that we call possession.  Their sessions are what makes Legends.  They teach keep away is how I call it or cat playing with little mice. I say that with no satire.  I watched them both live and in person for two years lastman.  Dealing with parents and all the admin stuff, no way.  I think left alone they are the best.  My dd said if she were to ever win a big award and had to speak, she would sing praise of PD for teaching her real soccer and then the great Tad for teaching her honesty, integrity and most important regarding the game, how to be mentally tougher then other goats.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Deza and PD are excellent trainers of the game that we call possession.  Their sessions are what makes Legends.  They teach keep away is how I call it or cat playing with little mice. I say that with no satire.  I watched them both live and in person for two years lastman.  Dealing with parents and all the admin stuff, no way.  I think left alone they are the best.  My dd said if she were to ever win a big award and had to speak, she would sing praise of PD for teaching her real soccer and then the great Tad for teaching her honesty, integrity and most important regarding the game, how to be mentally tougher then other goats.


I would say that Deza greatest asset isn't the coaching-- it is putting good people around him and talent evaluation. From my understanding the coaching/training is done by others.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Do you think if Nike or Real Madrid said we no longer need to market ourselves they would be what they are?
> 
> in the end if true, I’d be interested in knowing why he was brought on.


 Regarding the marketing, I think Surf is in a good position and hiring Deza would likely increase there brand. SoCal recruiting is much bigger then Norcal and this is why I think Deza is going to be successful.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> I have a hunch and a guess but I will let 310 Soccer dude who is a know it all, let us know the real reason.......lol.  Please share why bro?


I thought yesterday was your last day on the forum.....


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Regarding the marketing, I think Surf is in a good position and hiring Deza would likely increase there brand. SoCal recruiting is much bigger then Norcal and this is why I think Deza is going to be successful.


If Deza came to me when my dd was 12 and said he can teach her the right way to play I would jump at that 100%.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Deza and PD are excellent trainers of the game that we call possession.  Their sessions are what makes Legends.  They teach keep away is how I call it or cat playing with little mice. I say that with no satire.  I watched them both live and in person for two years lastman.  Dealing with parents and all the admin stuff, no way.  I think left alone they are the best.  My dd said if she were to ever win a big award and had to speak, she would sing praise of PD for teaching her real soccer and then the great Tad for teaching her honesty, integrity and most important regarding the game, how to be mentally tougher then other goats.


For once you didn't bring up your daughter. Nope I'm wrong again....


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> If Deza came to me when my dd was 12 and said he can teach her the right way to play I would jump at that 100%.


 We know! You listen to anyone!


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> I thought yesterday was your last day on the forum.....


I got someone to say sorry and that's all I was looking for.  They were just mess n with me and took it too far.  They saw the error of their ways.  My wife read the sorry note and we both agreed I could back and throw some more flames


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> If Deza came to me when my dd was 12 and said he can teach her the right way to play I would jump at that 100%.


You wouldn't survive 1 showcase with Deza!


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

So 310, when will big announcement be made for one of the greatest youth trainers from Nocal?  The guy is legendary and I would be honored if he approcahed me in the parking lot or better, found my phone number somehow like other Docs and made the bold call.  Yes, it would fill my ego with dad pride that Deza thought that much of my goat.  I'm being honest, like that or not its me being crush


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> You wouldn't survive 1 showcase with Deza!


I would not but my dd would, 100% 310


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> I got someone to say sorry and that's all I was looking for.  They were just mess n with me and took it too far.  They saw the error of their ways.  My wife read the sorry note and we both agreed I could back and throw some more flames


So were stuck with you! Great!


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> So 310, when will big announcement be made for one of the greatest youth trainers from Nocal?  The guy is legendary and I would be honored if he approcahed me in the parking lot or better, found my phone number somehow like other Docs and made the bold call.  Yes, it would fill my ego with dad pride that Deza thought that much of my goat.  I'm being honest, like that or not its me being crush


What college coaches are calling you now?


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> I would not but my dd would, 100% 310


 Let's see how many times you can reply without typing " My dd"


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> What college coaches are calling you now?


Why would I call a college coach dude?  Are you satiring me or being serious?  That is the stupidest question ever.  I was a coach and If a dad called me asking questions I would run.  My dd makes her own calls in club and college.  I see you joined one day before my bday in 2019, nice!!!!


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Why would I call a college coach dude?  Are you satiring me or being serious?  That is the stupidest question ever.  I was a coach and If a dad called me asking questions I would run.  My dd makes her own calls in club and college.  I see you joined one day before my bday in 2019, nice!!!!


 Again " MY dd"!


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Again " MY dd"!


We are talking about soccer and most of us beside EOTL and a few others have kids but they come here because they are weirdos.  The other losers are coaches with no kids and they hate parents like me.  Are you a coach?  I forgot seriously.  My short term memory is toast.  Long term is very good.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Again " MY dd"!


My dd is awesome and loves to play soccer games.  Look, here she is when she first played AYSO for the shooting stars.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Why would I call a college coach dude?  Are you satiring me or being serious?  That is the stupidest question ever.  I was a coach and If a dad called me asking questions I would run.  My dd makes her own calls in club and college.  I see you joined one day before my bday in 2019, nice!!!!


 You said "My dd said if she were to ever win a big award and had to speak, she would sing praise of PD for teaching her real soccer and then the great Tad for teaching her honesty, integrity and most important regarding the game, how to be mentally tougher then other goats".

So where's this great GOAT going to college to play soccer?


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> You said "My dd said if she were to ever win a big award and had to speak, she would sing praise of PD for teaching her real soccer and then the great Tad for teaching her honesty, integrity and most important regarding the game, how to be mentally tougher then other goats".
> 
> So where's this great GOAT going to college to play soccer?


Big award speech is not about college bro.  Talk with or PM EOTL and he will fill you in on the big award speech she will give someday....lol!


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

@310soccer you do know about my near misses of making pro myself when i was a young goat athlete myself?  I was multi sport player and I was really good at most sports.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> @310soccer you do know about my near misses of making pro myself when i was a young goat athlete myself?  I was multi sport player and I was really good at most sports.


We all "almost made it pro". If it wasn't for an injury, we all would have been pro.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 11, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Deza is leaving BAFC for San Diego Surf!


OMG. I moved away from him, then he follows me to SoCal? Ugh


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 11, 2021)

I've been in contact with some people that have told me he is still in "final negotiations"
They also told me he will be in charge of the girls program at SD Surf, but not necessarily coaching. If only he would stop fat shaming the girls and stop talking smack behind their back, maybe he could be successful. He is a bullshitter that will tell you everything you want to hear. Parents be warned.......


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 11, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> He is a bullshitter that will tell you everything you want to hear. Parents be warned.......


No wonder why Crush is so enamored by him.....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> No wonder why Crush is so enamored by him.....


Finally a definitive answer. Can easily verify this by checking past posts from 4 different handles. It’s 4, right?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> I've been in contact with some people that have told me he is still in "final negotiations"
> They also told me he will be in charge of the girls program at SD Surf, but not necessarily coaching. If only he would stop fat shaming the girls and stop talking smack behind their back, maybe he could be successful. He is a bullshitter that will tell you everything you want to hear. Parents be warned.......


Makes you wonder how a SoCal mom knows a NorCal coach is “fat shaming”? This has all the hallmarks of a disgruntled parent of a former player   who can’t accept that her child just isn’t that good at soccer.


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 11, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> I've been in contact with some people that have told me he is still in "final negotiations"
> They also told me he will be in charge of the girls program at SD Surf, but not necessarily coaching. If only he would stop fat shaming the girls and stop talking smack behind their back, maybe he could be successful. He is a bullshitter that will tell you everything you want to hear. Parents be warned.......


Bitter much?  He's a great coach but not for everyone. he does not suger coat from what i hear.   I am close with a few families who have played for him.  they seem to get most frustrated with his playing time choices.  he gets results, has the connections and really seems to care about his players, even the ones whose families dont like him.  His players go one to play good soccer and go to good colleges.  what more do you want from a youth coach?


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 11, 2021)

What's wrong with being bitter and speaking truth? In the old NorCal forum there were 1,000 pages dedicated to him, good and bad. Are we not allowed to vent here? Sheesh


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 11, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> What's wrong with being bitter and speaking truth? In the old NorCal forum there were 1,000 pages dedicated to him, good and bad. Are we not allowed to vent here? Sheesh


Glad you can admit to being bitter.  Jumped out that you say he fat shames kids and talks smakc behind their backs.  Nothing wrong with being bitter, but that some mean sauce you are throwing out at a coach who has done alot for alot of kids and who seems to be good at his job and cares about kids.   Thats not speaking truth, its just bitter angry talk.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

FutbolHeidiHo said:


> Bitter much?  He's a great coach but not for everyone. he does not suger coat from what i hear.   I am close with a few families who have played for him.  they seem to get most frustrated with his playing time choices.  he gets results, has the connections and really seems to care about his players, even the ones whose families dont like him.  His players go one to play good soccer and go to good colleges.  what more do you want from a youth coach?


Thank you Futbol Hedi Ho.  These fools are jealous because all they believe in is training 4 days a week and watch games on tv after cartoons and Deza would pass on their kid because they dont like to share the rock.  His way is the best way soccer wise.  This is a sick group of dads.  My gosh, no wonder soccer is a mess.  Deza does NOT sugar coat nothing to a true goat.  I dont like the fat shaming part so that needs to be repented of asap. When is the presser 310?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 11, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I would say that Deza greatest asset isn't the coaching-- it is putting good people around him and talent evaluation. From my understanding the coaching/training is done by others.


In the years I observed, he drove the training, period. If other coaches are around him enough, they can do the same, but it has been his training program for a long time.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> In the years I observed, he drove the training, period. If other coaches are around him enough, they can do the same, but it has been his training program for a long time.


100%.  What are these daddies talking about anyways.  He only trains goats and if you dont get picked, then you prove him wrong.  Again, if you run straight and play kickball and ball hog, then he will pass on you.  If you have soccer IQ and want to improve, then you better darn hope he calls you.  Jealously rains thick in these parts of the woods.  Welcome to Socal Coach Deza.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 11, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> In the years I observed, he drove the training, period. If other coaches are around him enough, they can do the same, but it has been his training program for a long time.


I was just sharing what I saw at some PDP trainings and what I had heard from some coaches that had coached with him in the past.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 11, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I was just sharing what I saw at some PDP trainings and what I had heard from some coaches that had coached with him in the past.


This is not a knock on the coaches that worked with him. I was always impressed with his staff, but does a CEO get credit when her direct reports do the job she asked them to do and the company is successful? Although, in my experience, he was very involved in the actual training and instruction.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is not a knock on the coaches that worked with him. I was always impressed with his staff, but does a CEO get credit when her direct reports do the job she asked them to do and the company is successful? Although, in my experience, he was very involved in the actual training and instruction.


I heard from a very key person that Deza runs a tight ship and it's his ship to captain and all others are doc workers and posers.  Only one captain on da ship and he's the captain.  I dont get these people that say this and that about him.  The Force and the EQs were top team in the Bay area and some say #1 in the USA!!!.  They won 03 GDA National Championship with 03 and 04s and 05s.  This guy doesnt look at the age or say your not allowed to play up, he plays who the heck he wants to play and those who dont get picked or called upon are sour grapers, MOO.  It was just like when the Gaffer and Tad would be out watching the top goats at U10.  Some got called and others didnt.  The one's who did not receive a call from Tad are just jealous their name wasnt called and they have the gall to say that it's about development and finding the right coach and not winning championships.  Ya right, and I have some cleats to sell you that will 100% help your dd play better.  $799 a pair.  Ask for Al........


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> I heard from a very key person that Deza runs a tight ship and it's his ship to captain and all others are doc workers and posers.  Only one captain on da ship and he's the captain.  I dont get these people that say this and that about him.  The Force and the EQs were top team in the Bay area and some say #1 in the USA!!!.  They won 03 GDA National Championship with 03 and 04s and 05s.  This guy doesnt look at the age or say your not allowed to play up, he plays who the heck he wants to play and those who dont get picked or called upon are sour grapers, MOO.  It was just like when the Gaffer and Tad would be out watching the top goats at U10.  Some got called and others didnt.  The one's who did not receive a call from Tad are just jealous their name wasnt called and they have the gall to say that it's about development and findinf the right coach and not winning championships.  Ya right, and I have some cleats to sell you that will 100% help your dd play better.  $799 a pair.  Ask for Al........


Sorry @crush but what jumped out to me was “the top goats at U10.  Those are 9 year olds correct? That’s really U little soccer...

One question for you. What does MOO mean? Thx


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Sorry @crush but *what jumped out to me was “the top goats at U10.*  Those are 9 year olds correct? That’s really U little soccer...
> 
> One question for you. What does MOO mean? Thx


Let me answer what jumped out at you first.  You see Giesbock, back before the age change, U11 was win the girls started playing 11 v 11.  Tad was looking to recruit his last team before he retired and he was out looking at the u10 crop that The Gaffer had been watching all year.  This was going to be lucky team #7 and my dd got the call. U11-U18. Only 7 teams in 40 some years.  Amazing and their all still friends.  MOO= My Opinion Only 

P.S.  He also cut players every year.  His worse cut was Mary Rodrigues.  He says he's not always right.  The great Abner developed Mary into the player she became.  Tad missed on that goat 100% and does not get to share how it was he that made her the player who she became.  I love that about Tad.  It's subjective and based on his 40 years of Brazilian and D1 soccer IQ.  He builds winners and usually picks right.  Dads on here used to make fun of Tad because he stole goats from their clubs after each season.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 11, 2021)

@crush sour grapes? You're the worst complainer of all! At least my issue is with 1 coach. You're mad at everybody because your daughter never got the call up you so much desired. You definitely would not have made it with Deza as a coach, so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> @crush sour grapes? You're the worst complainer of all! At least my issue is with 1 coach. You're mad at everybody because your daughter never got the call up you so much desired. You definitely would not have made it with Deza as a coach, so I don't know what you're talking about.


Sounds like yours didn’t make it either.


----------



## crush (Mar 12, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> @crush sour grapes? You're the worst complainer of all! At least my issue is with 1 coach. You're mad at everybody because your daughter never got the call up you so much desired. You definitely would not have made it with Deza as a coach, so I don't know what you're talking about.


I'm not mad at EVERYBODY.  Easy with that lie. That's like my wife saying I NEVER take out the trash. I love Tad, JL, JH, TS, K, BH, DY, SS, FT and YY .  If you follow along the story, it was only 1 Doc and then another liar.  So 2 only.   My complaint is how Doc in 2016 and 2017 used The List as way to lie. He was TC leader too in SD.  Biggest liar ever in soccer.  That was it.  I woke up to go potty and read what you wrote and had to respond.  I'm going back to sleep and will share a lot more today.  I hate it when liars lie.


----------



## CrSoDad (Mar 12, 2021)

Ummm, so any update on Deza? That would be a huge development for the NorCal soccer community.


----------



## jessepinkman (Mar 13, 2021)

CrSoDad said:


> Ummm, so any update on Deza? That would be a huge development for the NorCal soccer community.


Only known facts.   1) No official announcements 2) One of Deza's 05 National Camp players moved to an ECNL club 3) FCBAYAREA parents definitely know something going on and are all discussing what to do if true


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 13, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> Only known facts.   1) No official announcements 2) One of Deza's 05 National Camp players moved to an ECNL club 3) FCBAYAREA parents definitely know something going on and are all discussing what to do if true


 What ECNL team did she end up going to? Curious because others might follow...


----------



## jessepinkman (Mar 13, 2021)

310soccer said:


> What ECNL team did she end up going to? Curious because others might follow...


MVLA


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 13, 2021)

Interesting they didn't end of at Thorns/Force team. I'm sure both teams will get players if they decide to left...


----------



## justmythoughts (Mar 13, 2021)

Nope. Scouting Socal for USWNT. Not clear on age group. Most likely U18, U19 maybe U20. Will be announced later Spring or early summer. He won't leave Norcal. Continue at Bay Area where he has good support to take weeks off for camps and international trips.


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

justmythoughts said:


> Nope. Scouting Socal for USWNT. Not clear on age group. Most likely U18, U19 maybe U20. Will be announced later Spring or early summer. He won't leave Norcal. Continue at Bay Area where he has good support to take weeks off for camps and international trips.


This sounds more likely.  310 says he does not give out rumor mill but it might just be that, a rumor that spread.......


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 14, 2021)

Regardless if Deza leaves or not, his club is losing top players at all age groups, including youngers, which will make it very difficult for him to continue producing National Champion type teams. When he lost the support of the Earthquakes, he also lost a huge part of his recruiting ability. EQ is our only professional soccer team in the Bay Area, therefore all the top players wanted to be associated with his program. Now, with his new club, FC Bay Area, which is pretty much Barcelona Bay Area with him at the helm, is nothing more than just another club. 
The older players will stay, especially if they are committed to college. I think the age group that really has a lot of thinking to do is the 07's and 06's, as they are a talented group at FC Bay Area, but will play much inferior competition in the GA League week in and week out. On the contrary, the ECNL clubs 06 and 07 teams are absolutely the top teams in NorCal for their age. 
In conclusion, whether Deza stays or leaves, he no longer has the bully pulpit on his side and his younger teams will fall apart (if not already). He will never have the pull he once had, as he went all in with GDA and that blew up. Simply put, he gambled and lost. In a couple of years, after his 04's and 05's are gone, he will be non-relevant, of he doesn't leave before that of course.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Regardless if Deza leaves or not, his club is losing top players at all age groups, including youngers, which will make it very difficult for him to continue producing National Champion type teams. When he lost the support of the Earthquakes, he also lost a huge part of his recruiting ability. EQ is our only professional soccer team in the Bay Area, therefore all the top players wanted to be associated with his program. Now, with his new club, FC Bay Area, which is pretty much Barcelona Bay Area with him at the helm, is nothing more than just another club.
> The older players will stay, especially if they are committed to college. I think the age group that really has a lot of thinking to do is the 07's and 06's, as they are a talented group at FC Bay Area, but will play much inferior competition in the GA League week in and week out. On the contrary, the ECNL clubs 06 and 07 teams are absolutely the top teams in NorCal for their age.
> In conclusion, whether Deza stays or leaves, he no longer has the bully pulpit on his side and his younger teams will fall apart (if not already). He will never have the pull he once had, as he went all in with GDA and that blew up. Simply put, he gambled and lost. In a couple of years, after his 04's and 05's are gone, he will be non-relevant, of he doesn't leave before that of course.


I'd disagree with your assertion that losing the Earthquakes' support is much of an issue. The two obstacles BA has for recruiting are 1) They are not in ECNL, and 2) Do people believe Deza is going to be around going forward? Having those two things will enable him to "have the pull he once had" in terms of recruiting. He still has the reputation he always had in terms of training and connections. The association with the Earthquakes was not that significant. From the inside, there was the appearance that some (many?) in the organization were not supportive of the girls' side. It was enough for me to decide our family will not attend another Earthquakes game.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 14, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I'd disagree with your assertion that losing the Earthquakes' support is much of an issue. The two obstacles BA has for recruiting are 1) They are not in ECNL, and 2) Do people believe Deza is going to be around going forward? Having those two things will enable him to "have the pull he once had" in terms of recruiting. He still has the reputation he always had in terms of training and connections. The association with the Earthquakes was not that significant. From the inside, there was the appearance that some (many?) in the organization were not supportive of the girls' side. It was enough for me to decide our family will not attend another Earthquakes game.


The 2 points that you made are a consequence of the GDA demise. Which in combination with losing the Quakes patch have made him a non-factor for top players in the younger age groups.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> The 2 points that you made are a consequence of the GDA demise. Which in combination with losing the Quakes patch have made him a non-factor for top players in the younger age groups.


Yes, but you didn't say it was the GDA demise, which, BTW, wasn't why the Earthquakes stopped supporting the girls. It was money. You stated, "When he lost the support of the Earthquakes, he also lost a huge part of his recruiting ability." My point is that he would have still had trouble recruiting if his teams were still with the Earthquakes, but not in the ECNL. It is possible that the loss of the Earthquakes' support made it difficult to compensate him at his previous level leading to him not being around as much. Maybe that contributed to my second point. However, I was primarily addressing "He will never have the pull he once had". Give him control of a club that is in ECNL where parents believe he will be leading training and he'll have the pull he has always had.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 14, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yes, but you didn't say it was the GDA demise, which, BTW, wasn't why the Earthquakes stopped supporting the girls. It was money. You stated, "When he lost the support of the Earthquakes, he also lost a huge part of his recruiting ability." My point is that he would have still had trouble recruiting if his teams were still with the Earthquakes, but not in the ECNL. It is possible that the loss of the Earthquakes' support made it difficult to compensate him at his previous level leading to him not being around as much. Maybe that contributed to my second point. However, I was primarily addressing "He will never have the pull he once had". Give him control of a club that is in ECNL where parents believe he will be leading training and he'll have the pull he has always had.


ECNL "control" isn't handed out like candy.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> ECNL "control" isn't handed out like candy.


Agreed. He will likely have to go to another club to get it.


----------



## crush (Mar 14, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> The 2 points that you made are a consequence of the GDA demise. Which in combination with losing the Quakes patch have made him a non-factor for top players in the younger age groups.


I do think it's relevent as well to bring up the fact he took the #1 Force team and left mid season and walked away from a Natty opportunity.  It opened up other opportunities for teams like Pac North and my dd team.  My dd got the equalizer against Real CO and the rest is history.  For the record, if I I was a coach shooting for the U13 Natty, I would have told the Lakers I need to wait until after the season before I take the whole team over to EQs.  That is still one I scratch my head over.  Why the freaking rush to bolt mid season?


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 14, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Agreed. He will likely have to go to another club to get it.


You can say the same for at least 15 trainers in Northern California.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> You can say the same for at least 15 trainers in Northern California.


His daughter is going to play or has already started to play professionally in Spain. That may have something to do with what he chooses to do. He may also want to spend the last year with the '04 group that won the National Title. I have no specific knowledge. I'd also guess that if he wants to lead an ECNL program, he'll have opportunities to do so. Time will tell.

Are you saying there are at least 15 trainers in NorCal with credentials comparable to Deza's? That sounds like a thread that will get a lot of soccer-related responses. Start the thread, and state your case. It will beat talking about COVID.


----------



## crush (Mar 14, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> His daughter is going to play or has already started to play professionally in Spain. That may have something to do with what he chooses to do. He may also want to spend the last year with the '04 group that won the National Title. I have no specific knowledge. I'd also guess that if he wants to lead an ECNL program, he'll have opportunities to do so. Time will tell.
> 
> Are you saying there are at least 15 trainers in NorCal with credentials comparable to Deza's? That sounds like a thread that will get a lot of soccer-related responses. Start the thread, and state your case. It will beat talking about COVID.


04' Natty?  When was that?  Or are you saying that he was smart and had his top 04s play up with his 03s to win the National Title?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

crush said:


> 04' Natty?  When was that?  Or are you saying that he was smart and had his top 04s play up with his 03s to win the National Title?


2019 DA


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 14, 2021)

No offense @crush but you don't know NorCal. There are good coaches up here. You only hear about Deza because he had the platform with the GDA to make noise. Gary Ireland, Albertin Montoya, Shaun Tsakiris, Hugo Perez, Troy Dayak, Jeff Baicher, Omar Cervantes, Juan Porras, Mohamed, and so many others that if were given the opportunity to run an ECNL program, would build great programs.


----------



## crush (Mar 14, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> 2019 DA


Oh ya, I remember.  So EQs won 04 and 03 championships?


----------



## crush (Mar 14, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> No offense @crush but you don't know NorCal. There are good coaches up here. You only hear about Deza because he had the platform with the GDA to make noise. Gary Ireland, Albertin Montoya, Shaun Tsakiris, Hugo Perez, Troy Dayak, Jeff Baicher, Omar Cervantes, Juan Porras, Mohamed, and so many others that if were given the opportunity to run an ECNL program, would build great programs.


No offense taken bro.  I really dont know.  I'm just poking and bored.  MVLA and other clubs have awesome coaches I hear too.  Deza just seemed to get all the recognition because of the winning.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

crush said:


> Oh ya, I remember.  So EQs won 04 and 03 championships?


The DA Quakes never won the 03 championship


----------



## crush (Mar 14, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> The DA Quakes never won the 03 championship


oh, I thought they did in 2018?


----------



## MacDre (Mar 14, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> No offense @crush but you don't know NorCal. There are good coaches up here. You only hear about Deza because he had the platform with the GDA to make noise. Gary Ireland, Albertin Montoya, Shaun Tsakiris, Hugo Perez, Troy Dayak, Jeff Baicher, Omar Cervantes, Juan Porras, Mohamed, and so many others that if were given the opportunity to run an ECNL program, would build great programs.


Why does ECNL matter if Deza has YNT and college contacts?  I would think Deza’ network is more important than what letter league his team is in.  I’ve heard good things about the above mentioned coaches but I only have a little experience with Mohamed who came off to me as an ass.  But, I heard that he’s committed to his kids if they are willing to do the work AND he has YNT and college contacts despite not ever being involved with ECNL and having Mustang ECNL in close proximity.

I think Deza is a better recruiter than Mo, so if Mo can stay relevant without ECNL why can’t Deza?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 14, 2021)

crush said:


> oh, I thought they did in 2018?








						U.S. Soccer Development Academy
					






					www.ussoccerda.com
				




I think '04 Quakes did beat the '03 Solar team that last DA showcase/playoff thing in Florida, December 2019?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 14, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Why does ECNL matter if Deza has YNT and college contacts?  I would think Deza’ network is more important than what letter league his team is in.  I’ve heard good things about the above mentioned coaches but I only have a little experience with Mohamed who came off to me as an ass.  But, I heard that he’s committed to his kids if they are willing to do the work AND he has YNT and college contacts despite not ever being involved with ECNL and having Mustang ECNL in close proximity.
> 
> I think Deza is a better recruiter than Mo, so if Mo can stay relevant without ECNL why can’t Deza?


I agree -- I think he could keep "relevant", but the question is does he want to without ECNL? I think it would depend on what he thinks the GA can/will be, because it has seemed  (Old NorCal threads) that he has always been on the lookout for the next bigger/better deal.  I don't know what his choices were when Quakes were bailing on the girls side and DA then folded. I am pretty sure he couldn't go back to Force/Thorns and MVLA seems pretty stable and wouldn't want to bring in Deza, but I don't know about other NorCal clubs.  Maybe that is why he co-founded the new club


----------



## crush (Mar 14, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> U.S. Soccer Development Academy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im talking about 2018 u15 GDA champs.  I know 2018-2019 04s EQs won.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 14, 2021)

crush said:


> Im talking about 2018 u15 GDA champs.  I know 2018-2019 04s EQs won.


That link is showing at the end of 2018 the U15 champs were FC Dallas.  I don't think they had a playoff structure for the U14 for the 2017-18 season which was the first for girls DA (at least that is what I recall).


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Why does ECNL matter if Deza has YNT and college contacts?  I would think Deza’ network is more important than what letter league his team is in.  I’ve heard good things about the above mentioned coaches but I only have a little experience with Mohamed who came off to me as an ass.  But, I heard that he’s committed to his kids if they are willing to do the work AND he has YNT and college contacts despite not ever being involved with ECNL and having Mustang ECNL in close proximity.
> 
> I think Deza is a better recruiter than Mo, so if Mo can stay relevant without ECNL why can’t Deza?


I agree that he'll be relevant if he continues coaching, but he was in a very strong position when he had DA and the recognition associated with the National Team - Coaching Staff of the Year, Player of the Year, A National Champion Team, Live games streamed, etc. The reasons to go to him are the same as they always have been, but it helps when the teams are playing in the top league and having success. FYI - Not trying to call the ex-DA better than ECNL. I'd say they were reasonably comparable. Now, there's no doubt that ECNL is the top league.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I agree -- I think he could keep "relevant", but the question is does he want to without ECNL? I think it would depend on what he thinks the GA can/will be, because it has seemed  (Old NorCal threads) that he has always been on the lookout for the next bigger/better deal.  I don't know what his choices were when Quakes were bailing on the girls side and DA then folded. I am pretty sure he couldn't go back to Force/Thorns and MVLA seems pretty stable and wouldn't want to bring in Deza, but I don't know about other NorCal clubs.  Maybe that is why he co-founded the new club


Agree - no way I see him at Force or MVLA and that his choices were limited when, not so much the DA folded, but when the Quakes pulled the rug out from under the girls' program. What club would have been able to absorb all those girls on short notice? If they could have stayed with the Quakes, even if it was just another year, they could have had a little more time to plan the next move. Maybe Juan Porras, Heath, and Andres make a go as an "independent" like Lamorinda or PSV with Ireland, but my guess is that if he continues, he'll look for something bigger than that.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 14, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> U.S. Soccer Development Academy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - I believe that was part of the DA Cup. I don't think they got to finish it the Cup tournament due to COVID. They had 2 or 3 03's IIRC.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm hearing Deza to San Diego Surf is a done deal! Welcome to SoCal!


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 16, 2021)

crush said:


> This sounds more likely.  310 says he does not give out rumor mill but it might just be that, a rumor that spread.......


 And you were saying about my rumor? My sources tend to be very reliable.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 16, 2021)

310soccer said:


> And you were saying about my rumor? My sources tend to be very reliable.


Just curious if you heard the same as SoCal Mom?


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 16, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> I'm hearing Deza to San Diego Surf is a done deal! Welcome to SoCal!


It was a done deal last week! NO way BAFC could afford Deza and Juan Porras. Do the math!


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 16, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Just curious if you heard the same as SoCal Mom?


He's not getting paid what he was at BAFC/Quakes thats for sure..... DOC at Surf on the womens side is not getting 6 figures thats for sure.


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

310soccer said:


> And you were saying about my rumor? My sources tend to be very reliable.


310 brah, if it's a done deal, I will give you high marks on grape vine gossip and will take all your rumors to be real until proven wrong.  I have insiders and no one said a peep.  Great job and if true, then I expect some natty's coming for that club.  He teaches possession and it's the best way to play. Way less injuries.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 16, 2021)

crush said:


> 310 brah, if it's a done deal, I will give you high marks on grape vine gossip and will take all your rumors to be real until proven wrong.  I have insiders and no one said a peep.  Great job and if true, then I expect some natty's coming for that club.  He teaches possession and it's the best way to play. Way less injuries.


What you don't believe me or Socal Soccer Mom? Soccer moms know everything!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 16, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> I'm hearing Deza to San Diego Surf is a done deal! Welcome to SoCal!


I wonder how the Surf 04 girls are going to like it when Deza's  Barcelona/Force/Quakes/FCBA 04 girls follow him to San Diego!!


----------



## STX (Mar 16, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I wonder how the Surf 04 girls are going to like it when Deza's  Barcelona/Force/Quakes/FCBA 04 girls follow him to San Diego!!


They are largely committed and soon to be seniors, so I am not sure there is a ton of upside in following. But if they do, I imagine the top 8 or so Surf girls will absolutely love it.  The rest, not so much. But that's the nature of competitive soccer at the highest levels.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 17, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Any word on DEZA? He's been gone for over 8 months now. I'm sure parents are upset having paid those fees with him not even being there. His daughter signed in Spain so maybe he's stuck over there?


What is his daughters name? What position does she play in Spain?


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 17, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> What is his daughters name? What position does she play in Spain?


Luca Deza. She's a Midfielder.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 17, 2021)

interesting to see this develop........ my family were close to re locating to Norcal last year before covid changed everything....... the one constant in youth soccer is change lol


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> interesting to see this develop........ my family were close to re locating to Norcal last year before covid changed everything....... the one constant in youth soccer is change lol


Honest question bro and please be honest with the, "what if game"  I would like to play with you.  Would you drive one hour to be trained by him or any great one?  If yes, how far is too far to train to be the best?


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 17, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Luca Deza. She's a Midfielder.


Thx....310...


----------



## MacDre (Mar 17, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Luca Deza. She's a Midfielder.


She was a midfielder at Cal but she said that she playing as a defender for Sevilla in a online interview that I saw.


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 18, 2021)

Like a few of you mentioned, I'm hearing it's a done deal as well. Surf even let go or the former girls DOC left as well. I heard it could start very soon and not end of the spring. To be fair, it's a great move. Back in the top league in ECNL and at one of the best clubs in the nation with top facilities in a beautiful city. Sure will be interesting who will be in charge at FC BA and can they keep lots of the talent there.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 18, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> No offense @crush but you don't know NorCal. There are good coaches up here. You only hear about Deza because he had the platform with the GDA to make noise. Gary Ireland, Albertin Montoya, Shaun Tsakiris, Hugo Perez, Troy Dayak, Jeff Baicher, Omar Cervantes, Juan Porras, Mohamed, and so many others that if were given the opportunity to run an ECNL program, would build great programs.


many of the names mentioned had a chance to make a splash but didn't make the impact that they had hoped.  Only stand outs on this list is Montoya (MVLA) and Mohamded (Lamo) who have done well.  Baichder has also did well with DA/Thorns


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 18, 2021)

crush said:


> 310 brah, if it's a done deal, I will give you high marks on grape vine gossip and will take all your rumors to be real until proven wrong.  I have insiders and no one said a peep.  Great job and if true, then I expect some natty's coming for that club.  He teaches possession and it's the best way to play. Way less injuries.


people who say they have insiders usually don't, but say that to make themselves feel important.  Quit flossing...


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 18, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Like a few of you mentioned, I'm hearing it's a done deal as well. Surf even let go or the former girls DOC left as well. I heard it could start very soon and not end of the spring. To be fair, it's a great move. Back in the top league in ECNL and at one of the best clubs in the nation with top facilities in a beautiful city. Sure will be interesting who will be in charge at FC BA and can they keep lots of the talent there.


That would be crazy if he left!  Surf has an amazing brand in Socal.  Throw AD with that club??? man...could spell trouble for other clubs.  Biggest thing that would change is the way they play and the players selected.  AD doesn't just take any kick and run player...they have to be pretty technically sound or have a tremendous upside.  A lot of Surf teams are very direct with little possession.  If he does take over, look for a completely different style of play...should be interesting to see what happens


----------



## happy9 (Mar 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Honest question bro and please be honest with the, "what if game"  I would like to play with you.  Would you drive one hour to be trained by him or any great one?  If yes, how far is too far to train to be the best?


I know a player who moved out of state, in with relatives to play for the Quakes.  Crazy stuff.  Have no idea where she is now but the point is that parents do crazy things when reaching for the stars..


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> people who say they have insiders usually don't, but say that to make themselves feel important.  Quit flossing...


Hey Hoops Coach, I should have said, "had." No one talks to me in soccer coach.  I no nothing, never mind me.  I do no that Surf just picked up the #1 coach in the country when it some to teaching possession.  This is how you stop all the major injuries in girls soccer. I will support this coach.


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I know a player who moved out of state, in with relatives to play for the Quakes.  Crazy stuff.  Have no idea where she is now but the point is that parents do crazy things when reaching for the stars..


I'm not satire here. I watched Deza team up close and they played from the back.  No punting allowed which for my dd, is way safer.  I never and I mean never saw him punt on 4th down.  We did the same back in the day.  When goats are younger and pass back, they will make mistakes.  After 11 years watching cringeworthy rugby, I think it's time to mandate no punting allowed until last 5 minutes for girls soccer.


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 18, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> many of the names mentioned had a chance to make a splash but didn't make the impact that they had hoped.  Only stand outs on this list is Montoya (MVLA) and Mohamded (Lamo) who have done well.  Baichder has also did well with DA/Thorns


BAICHER? Not in a million years. Please don't get me started on that man!


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 18, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> BAICHER? Not in a million years. Please don't get me started on that man!


Please don't. We've all had our issues with some names on the list. But, it's undeniable that they have been successful in one way or another.


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

After 11 years fellas, we ALL need Mulligans, some more than others.  Today, I will put all my pain aside and just live fearlessly today.  No time to hold grudges guys against coaches.  At the end of the day, we're all trying to to be better, right? Let's all teach with mercy.  I'll start first. I forgive US Soccer and GDA and accept that most were just trying to be a coach in tough environments around each town with competitive clubs.  I turned over a new leaf and ready to forgive always.


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 18, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Please don't. We've all had our issues with some names on the list. But, it's undeniable that they have been successful in one way or another.


Montoya and Deza are pretty good at training! Paul Bravo is making a name for himself at Force/ Thorns.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Hey Hoops Coach, I should have said, "had." No one talks to me in soccer coach.  I no nothing, never mind me.  I do no that Surf just picked up the #1 coach in the country when it some to teaching possession.  This is how you stop all the major injuries in girls soccer. I will support this coach.


I forgot to put the smiley face...my bad...was just trying to have fun with the rumor mill


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 18, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> BAICHER? Not in a million years. Please don't get me started on that man!


I was talking about running a successful club, which he has....not talking about coaching ability lol


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> I was talking about running a successful club, which he has....not talking about coaching ability lol


Tad get's knocked around from time to time at Blues too...lol.  I can say he is the most honest and ethical Doc out there and that means more to me today then ever


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 19, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> BAICHER? Not in a million years. Please don't get me started on that man!


Yeah, I threw up in my mouth a little when I saw that name. Maybe his wife is posting?


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 19, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yeah, I threw up in my mouth a little when I saw that name. Maybe his wife is posting?


Just a little? I'm sure he has people posting for him.


----------



## Yours in futbol (Mar 19, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yeah, I threw up in my mouth a little when I saw that name. Maybe his wife is posting?


My recollection from the old norcal forum is that your daughter was on the old Juventus 04/05 team, right?  Out of curiosity, how many of those girls are still playing/playing at a high comp level?  I remember that team (through club changes) being the strongest California 04/05 team during the early years, and am curious about changes in development as kids grow older (does a strong ulittle player translate into a strong player when older, same positions, etc.).  It might make an interesting case study.


----------



## baller (Mar 19, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> My recollection from the old norcal forum is that your daughter was on the old Juventus 04/05 team, right?  Out of curiosity, how many of those girls are still playing/playing at a high comp level?  I remember that team (through club changes) being the strongest California 04/05 team during the early years, and am curious about changes in development as kids grow older (does a strong ulittle player translate into a strong player when older, same positions, etc.).  It might make an interesting case study.


That Juventus 04/05 team was unreal.


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 19, 2021)

baller said:


> That Juventus 04/05 team was unreal.


Very good. Their top few I believe are Stanford commits but not sure on the rest. I'd imagine at least 4-5 off that team are committed somewhere.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 19, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> My recollection from the old norcal forum is that your daughter was on the old Juventus 04/05 team, right?  Out of curiosity, how many of those girls are still playing/playing at a high comp level?  I remember that team (through club changes) being the strongest California 04/05 team during the early years, and am curious about changes in development as kids grow older (does a strong ulittle player translate into a strong player when older, same positions, etc.).  It might make an interesting case study.


Yes, you are correct, YIF. From the Juventus 04/05 based on my most recent knowledge known, this is what I know.

Top Team: 6 - Positions are pretty much the same. One was splitting time in goal and field but is full-time in the field now. One played primarily mid-field but now plays defense regularly.
2 Stanford commits, 1 UCLA, 1 LMU, and 2?

Top Club, 2nd Team: 1

Not playing: 4 - One left soon after Juventus and focused on softball. One stopped 2-3 years ago and is playing other sports (boxing?). One left about a year and a half ago while still getting time with the top team as well as older teams to focus on academics. I wouldn't be surprised to see her at Stanford based on academics and individual research.


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yes, you are correct, YIF. From the Juventus 04/05 based on my most recent knowledge known, this is what I know.
> 
> Top Team: 6 - Positions are pretty much the same. One was splitting time in goal and field but is full-time in the field now. One played primarily mid-field but now plays defense regularly.
> 2 Stanford commits, 1 UCLA, 1 LMU, and 2?
> ...


Was the boxer a defender?  My dd played 03/04 and I remember Jueventus from Nocal.  I actually thought this was the top club before age change in Nocal, MOO


----------



## Yours in futbol (Mar 20, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yes, you are correct, YIF. From the Juventus 04/05 based on my most recent knowledge known, this is what I know.
> 
> Top Team: 6 - Positions are pretty much the same. One was splitting time in goal and field but is full-time in the field now. One played primarily mid-field but now plays defense regularly.
> 2 Stanford commits, 1 UCLA, 1 LMU, and 2?
> ...


That is interesting.. the team seemed a couple years ahead of everyone else.  You often hear that athletic, talented kids who excel early will slowly see the competition catch up with them, but I wondered if that was true.  The Juventus team was so athletic and talented that they could be outliers, but it seems more often than not, early athleticism and talent translates fairly well as kids grow older.


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> That is interesting.. the team seemed a couple years ahead of everyone else.  You often hear that athletic, talented kids who excel early will slowly see the competition catch up with them, but I wondered if that was true.  The Juventus team was so athletic and talented that they could be outliers, but it seems more often than not, early athleticism and talent translates fairly well as kids grow older.


What you see at 10 is not what you see at 17, let me tell you.  If you have speed at 10, the hope and the long shot is you keep you're speed at 17.  Also at 10, boys are not an issue yet for most girls.  One Doc told me he had a player in the 90s that would have been the best of all time if it were not for her future husband coming around when she was 16.  Love is hard to beat.  The good news, i hear their still married with two kids and they both play club


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Was the boxer a defender?  My dd played 03/04 and I remember Jueventus from Nocal.  I actually thought this was the top club before age change in Nocal, MOO


Goalie. Of course, right?


----------



## Surfer_dad (Mar 23, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm not satire here. I watched Deza team up close and they played from the back.  No punting allowed which for my dd, is way safer.  I never and I mean never saw him punt on 4th down.  We did the same back in the day.  When goats are younger and pass back, they will make mistakes.  After 11 years watching cringeworthy rugby, I think it's time to mandate no punting allowed until last 5 minutes for girls soccer.


Crush, Yes, Andres Deza’s first day on the Surf fields was today.  I don’t have your experience with the man, but many of our senior people do and we feel that we got the right man to move Surf into the next level to support the changing women’s game.  Our fields are a huge asset, but our Coaches are equally important to achieve our mission.  I think we have up’d our game.


----------



## crush (Mar 24, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> Crush, Yes, Andres Deza’s first day on the Surf fields was today.  I don’t have your experience with the man, but many of our senior people do and we feel that we got the right man to move Surf into the next level to support the changing women’s game.  Our fields are a huge asset, but our Coaches are equally important to achieve our mission.  I think we have up’d our game.


Congratulations Surfer dad.  I think today is a good day for everyone on here to say sorry to me and my dd.  This was a mid season switch o roo or some might say, "a club hop during the season."  I got warned never, ever to leave mid season and if my dd did, we would be black listed.  So in the honor of being fair, let's not speculate as to why the move during the season and let's just be happy for everyone involved.  I'm still SMFH that people actually made fun of us.  I look forward to some great battles next year in the 03/04 age.  Next season is going to be amazing.  This season, we should just chill and not have playoffs.  The schedule is a joke and super unfair.  Let's all get ready for Surf Cup in August and then kickoff the 2021/2022 SW Conference.  This is the place to be


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 24, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yes, you are correct, YIF. From the Juventus 04/05 based on my most recent knowledge known, this is what I know.
> 
> Top Team: 6 - Positions are pretty much the same. One was splitting time in goal and field but is full-time in the field now. One played primarily mid-field but now plays defense regularly.
> 2 Stanford commits, 1 UCLA, 1 LMU, and 2?
> ...


Better question is when Juventus joining I believe DeAnza to make up the 04/05 team, how many 04's are committed and did they have any 05's playing on this team besides your daughter? Or was this team mainly 04's?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 24, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Better question is when Juventus joining I believe DeAnza to make up the 04/05 team, how many 04's are committed and did they have any 05's playing on this team besides your daughter? Or was this team mainly 04's?


I'm pretty sure my daughter was the only '05 and she is one of the commits I counted above. There are two others that are playing for top teams whose commitment status is unknown to me.


----------



## jessepinkman (Mar 24, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> Crush, Yes, Andres Deza’s first day on the Surf fields was today.  I don’t have your experience with the man, but many of our senior people do and we feel that we got the right man to move Surf into the next level to support the changing women’s game.  Our fields are a huge asset, but our Coaches are equally important to achieve our mission.  I think we have up’d our game.


Surfer_dad...Have there been any club announcements on Deza joining Surf?  Surf is a great club, but I tend to think AD is pretty well entrenched in NorCal and I wonder if he is actually going to lead NorCal Surf.  That is what he was trying to do with Quakes by bringing in players from numerous clubs.  Perhaps he is down South learning about his new parent organization.


----------



## crush (Mar 24, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> Surfer_dad...Have there been any club announcements on Deza joining Surf?  Surf is a great club, but I tend to think AD is pretty well entrenched in NorCal and I wonder if he is actually going to lead NorCal Surf.  That is what he was trying to do with Quakes by bringing in players from numerous clubs.  Perhaps he is down South learning about his new parent organization.


I heard from a friend it's a done deal and it's Sunny San Diego.  That's all I know besides all the other rumor mill on here and two other old soccer teammates I saw Saturday said it was a done deal as well.  Look, if this is true ((my friend never lies to me btw)) then this will make SW ECNL the best.  I will also say the GDA was trying to teach possession and less hacking.  The girls need to learn to play "pass and go" and not "grab & attack."


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 24, 2021)

RB is gone from the Surf website so I'd say yeah, the writing is all over the wall. An official announcement is probably imminent.


----------



## jessepinkman (Mar 24, 2021)

crush said:


> I heard from a friend it's a done deal and it's Sunny San Diego.  That's all I know besides all the other rumor mill on here and two other old soccer teammates I saw Saturday said it was a done deal as well.  Look, if this is true ((my friend never lies to me btw)) then this will make SW ECNL the best.  I will also say the GDA was trying to teach possession and less hacking.  The girls need to learn to play "pass and go" and not "grab & attack."


I definitely believe something is going on with AD.  Just unclear what.  I always believed FCB would not be enough for him, and ECNL is indeed the top league.  I also noticed that the GAL website does not have him listed as a coach for any of the FCB teams.  I also agree that there needs to be a higher soccer IQ taught and he is one of the coaches capable of doing that.  The EU countries women's teams are catching up and athleticism and size alone won't be enough IMO.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 24, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> I definitely believe something is going on with AD.  Just unclear what.  I always believed FCB would not be enough for him, and ECNL is indeed the top league.  I also noticed that the GAL website does not have him listed as a coach for any of the FCB teams.  I also agree that there needs to be a higher soccer IQ taught and he is one of the coaches capable of doing that.  The EU countries women's teams are catching up and athleticism and size alone won't be enough IMO.


The guy is gone. Done in the Bay Area. Not coming back.


----------



## crush (Mar 24, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> I definitely believe something is going on with AD.  Just unclear what.  I always believed FCB would not be enough for him, and ECNL is indeed the top league.  I also noticed that the GAL website does not have him listed as a coach for any of the FCB teams.  I also agree that there needs to be a higher soccer IQ taught and he is one of the coaches capable of doing that.  The EU countries women's teams are catching up and athleticism and size alone won't be enough IMO.


GDA was supposed to do that, and in some ways they tried but.  That's why my...........ah forget it, you guys know the story.  We need leaders who demand this kind of soccer.  It will 100% save so many girls from serious and career ending injuries.  This is not satire.  For sure at the youngers.  No GK punts.  Learn to pass from the back.  Allow each to pass out and then once player receives the soccer ball at to their feet (( and not kicked so hard no one can control)) then you can attack with pressure.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 24, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> The guy is gone. Done in the Bay Area. Not coming back.


Well @JP, ten days ago Anon was stating "ECNL control isn't passed out like candy". Looks like Deza just went trick or treating at the house where they hand out the jumbo candy bars. The NorCal Surf affiliation is interesting. Personally, I'd move to SoCal and live near the beach.


----------



## jessepinkman (Mar 24, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Well @JP, ten days ago Anon was stating "ECNL control isn't passed out like candy". Looks like Deza just went trick or treating at the house where they hand out the jumbo candy bars. The NorCal Surf affiliation is interesting. Personally, I'd move to SoCal and live near the beach.


Yes thanks to tournaments I have spent quality time down there as well.  +1 for living near the beach.  Weather closer to his native Barcelona anyway.


----------



## crush (Mar 24, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Well @JP, ten days ago Anon was stating "ECNL control isn't passed out like candy". Looks like Deza just went trick or treating at the house where they hand out the jumbo candy bars. The NorCal Surf affiliation is interesting. Personally, I'd move to SoCal and live near the beach.


Do you mean movie theater candy like this bro?  I remember when we all used to go to the movies and I got some M & Ms and it looked like a big box of my favorite candy.  I always added sunflower seeds.  Well, you pay $4.00 and you get the same amount as you do with a regular size candy.  Del Mar is the placed to be for the beach & sun.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 24, 2021)

Mystery Solved.


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 24, 2021)

Highlander said:


> Mystery Solved.
> 
> View attachment 10460


Tryouts are going to be fun. I just heard the MVLA and De Anza champagne pop....


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 24, 2021)

crush said:


> I heard from a friend it's a done deal and it's Sunny San Diego.  That's all I know besides all the other rumor mill on here and two other old soccer teammates I saw Saturday said it was a done deal as well.  Look, if this is true ((my friend never lies to me btw)) then this will make SW ECNL the best.  I will also say the GDA was trying to teach possession and less hacking.  The girls need to learn to play "pass and go" and not "grab & attack."


 Now do you believe me! LOL My source was pretty on point.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Mar 24, 2021)

crush said:


> Congratulations Surfer dad.  I think today is a good day for everyone on here to say sorry to me and my dd.  This was a mid season switch o roo or some might say, "a club hop during the season."  I got warned never, ever to leave mid season and if my dd did, we would be black listed.  So in the honor of being fair, let's not speculate as to why the move during the season and let's just be happy for everyone involved.  I'm still SMFH that people actually made fun of us.  I look forward to some great battles next year in the 03/04 age.  Next season is going to be amazing.  This season, we should just chill and not have playoffs.  The schedule is a joke and super unfair.  Let's all get ready for Surf Cup in August and then kickoff the 2021/2022 SW Conference.  This is the place to be











						Welcome Andrés Deza, Surf’s New Girls Technical Director - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
					

Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.




					www.surfsoccer.com


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 24, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Tryouts are going to be fun. I just heard the MVLA and De Anza champagne pop....


 Why you say that? They have Juan Porras who I've heard is better than Deza.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 24, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> RB is gone from the Surf website so I'd say yeah, the writing is all over the wall. An official announcement is probably imminent.


Would you say this par for the course for Elite Clubs to change technical directors every few years or so? RB has a great resume in the soccer realm. Wonder what happened there? Few friends from Surf don't know why he was replaced.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 24, 2021)

Wonder how the folks at FC Bay Area are feeling about this move?


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 24, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> Would you say this par for the course for Elite Clubs to change technical directors every few years or so? RB has a great resume in the soccer realm. Wonder what happened there? Few friends from Surf don't know why he was replaced.


A resume is one thing, reality is another...... replacing RB comes as little surprise.......


----------



## oh canada (Mar 24, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> Would you say this par for the course for Elite Clubs to change technical directors every few years or so? RB has a great resume in the soccer realm. Wonder what happened there? Few friends from Surf don't know why he was replaced.


Because Surf execs are a-holes to work for and MANY of the families are relentlessly political and unheathily obsessed with kids' soccer.  The fields are great, but everything else about that club is a hornets nest of drama.  RB was coaching two or three teams?  Firing a good coach and from everything I've heard from his Galaxy days, a good guy, mid-season is all you need to know.


----------



## crush (Mar 24, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Now do you believe me! LOL My source was pretty on point.


You will be taken serious by Crush bro.  310 has socal soccer street cred.  I honestly hope everything works for everyone.


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 24, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> Would you say this par for the course for Elite Clubs to change technical directors every few years or so? RB has a great resume in the soccer realm. Wonder what happened there? Few friends from Surf don't know why he was replaced.


No idea, but there has been what I personally consider a high amount of girls director turnover at Surf in recent years. That said, Surf is an enterprise now, and business decisions get made.


----------



## crush (Mar 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Because Surf execs are a-holes to work for and MANY of the families are relentlessly political and unheathily obsessed with kids' soccer.  The fields are great, but everything else about that club is a hornets nest of drama.  RB was coaching two or three teams?  Firing a good coach and from everything I've heard from his Galaxy days, a good guy, mid-season is all you need to know.


Mid season happens and no one should judge a kid, a coach or a Doc for the mid season move.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 24, 2021)

crush said:


> Mid season happens and no one should judge a kid, a coach or a Doc for the mid season move.


Yep, life happens.


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 24, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Why you say that? They have Juan Porras who I've heard is better than Deza.


Trainer  vs coach is a different discussion. Both are good but what separates Deza over anyone is how much big D1 coaches and YNT coaches trust his word. Also, you don’t think Deza will try to bring Juan with him? If he really has full control Of girls side at surf he will try to bring 1-2 of his guys with him. Human nature. Work with who you trust.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 24, 2021)

Highlander said:


> Mystery Solved.
> 
> View attachment 10460


Old White Guys running Girls Soccer.  
I hope that some day soon we see more female coaches and females running clubs


----------



## BruceDern (Mar 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Old White Guys running Girls Soccer.
> I hope that some day soon we see more female coaches and females running clubs


ALERT:----FOUND HER:


timbuck said:


> Old White Guys running Girls Soccer.
> I hope that some day soon we see more female coaches and females running clubs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

I guess he'll be in Oceanside this weekend watching my daughter's U19 ECNL team play Blues.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 24, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> I definitely believe something is going on with AD.  Just unclear what.  I always believed FCB would not be enough for him, and ECNL is indeed the top league.  I also noticed that the GAL website does not have him listed as a coach for any of the FCB teams.  I also agree that there needs to be a higher soccer IQ taught and he is one of the coaches capable of doing that.  The EU countries women's teams are catching up and athleticism and size alone won't be enough IMO.


Your last statement is one I have suggested and discussed on here. Yet, poster responses are we are #1.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 24, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Wonder how the folks at FC Bay Area are feeling about this move?


Juan Porras is still there, right? If so, my guess is they are fine with it. My daughter worked with Juan and I would be fine with it. I remember moving to DeAnza and three coaches on the girls' side were Deza, Porras, and Fusco. When Fusco left, they brought in Mikey Varas.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 24, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Juan Porras is still there, right? If so, my guess is they are fine with it. My daughter worked with Juan and I would be fine with it. I remember moving to DeAnza and three coaches on the girls' side were Deza, Porras, and Fusco. When Fusco left, they brought in Mikey Varas.


Looks like he is bringing STAR academy with him as FCBA and STAR are partners in Development.  I really only know about 7 coaches names and 5 of them are in the clubs my kids play for


----------



## EOTL (Mar 24, 2021)

There will be some serious culture shock for many Surf parents. To ease the pain, some words of wisdom:

1. Going forward, anticipate that no game will ever be played to win again, and game decisions will be based on long term development no matter how important you think the game is. Get used to playing out of the back no matter how bad they are at it, no matter how many times it results in turnovers, ridiculously easy goals and losses. They’ll either figure it out or will find out there is more to life than soccer. If the latter, hopefully it happened by age 12 instead of 15. 

2. I dare you to get into a pissing match with him or bother him over things that your kid should be discussing with him directly. In fact, I strongly encourage you to throw your weight around and let him know how you know people and are the customer so he needs to listen to you. I also wish you the best at your kid’s next club. 

3. Congrats if he believes your kid is a good fit for a particular college, your kid is probably 80% of their way to an offer as at least a recruited walk-on.  Don’t be like @crush and f**k it up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> There will be some serious culture shock for many Surf parents. To ease the pain, some words of wisdom:
> 
> 1. Going forward, anticipate that no game will ever be played to win again, and game decisions will be based on long term development no matter how important you think the game is. Get used to playing out of the back no matter how bad they are at it, no matter how many times it results in turnovers, ridiculously easy goals and losses. They’ll either figure it out or will find out there is more to life than soccer. If the latter, hopefully it happened by age 12 instead of 15.
> 
> ...


Okay Bozo.  I don't know what makes you think Surf girls can't play out of the back.


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 24, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Juan Porras is still there, right? If so, my guess is they are fine with it. My daughter worked with Juan and I would be fine with it. I remember moving to DeAnza and three coaches on the girls' side were Deza, Porras, and Fusco. When Fusco left, they brought in Mikey Varas.


Yes I saw Juan last night at BAFC.. Good guy!


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 24, 2021)

So what’s going on with Star Academy?  They only have a small number of teams playing in the return to play events and they don’t have a home field.  They are playing all games away.  What’s the point of keeping it as a separate club as opposed to folding it in to FC Bay Area?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 24, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay Bozo.  I don't know what makes you think Surf girls can't play out of the back.


I never said that none of them can, although I can also assure you that none of them can as well as if AD had started there years ago. Your kid plays on the U19 team, so it’s too late for him to help her anyway. I guess she’s stuck going where again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I never said that none of them can, although I can also assure you that none of them can as well as if AD had started there years ago. Your kid plays on the U19 team, so it’s too late for him to help her anyway. I guess she’s stuck going where again?


UCLA or Cal Poly SLO.  Bozo.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 24, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> UCLA or Cal Poly SLO.  Bozo.


You gave him a freebie. He has yet to answer anyone’s questions why would you answer his? But you know good on you for being the bigger person.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 24, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> UCLA or Cal Poly SLO.  Bozo.


Got it. So her soccer career is almost over then. Sounds like she could have benefited from some AD commitment to possession.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> You gave him a freebie. He has yet to answer anyone’s questions why would you answer his?


It's fun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Got it. So her soccer career is almost over then. Sounds like she could have benefited from some AD commitment to possession.


You don't even know what possession means do you?


----------



## jessepinkman (Mar 24, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't even know what possession means do you?


Oh I know this one.  Possession is 9/10s of the law


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 24, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> So what’s going on with Star Academy?  They only have a small number of teams playing in the return to play events and they don’t have a home field.  They are playing all games away.  What’s the point of keeping it as a separate club as opposed to folding it in to FC Bay Area?


Star was dependent upon a HS field they used. They don't have much access due to so many HS sports going at once. They are basically screwed until that field comes online regularly for them. Rest of their coaches or most of the good ones left or are shopping. Star will be done in the near future I predict from what I know. No accident Juan went to FCBA. Too far away from each other to fold it into the club. Will be more Juan leaving and maybe some other good players who are willing to travel there.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Got it. So her soccer career is almost over then. Sounds like she could have benefited from some AD commitment to possession.


Another gem.  You feel so comfortable going after people's kids. Don't you find that weird, creepy, and distasteful? Or maybe being a creeper is just your thing. something I just need to accept.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Another gem.  You feel so comfortable going after people's kids. Don't you find that weird, creepy, and distasteful? Or maybe being a creeper is just your thing. something I just need to accept.


What would the forum be like without Bozo?


----------



## JJ soccer (Mar 24, 2021)

Good luck to those staying at FCB. Those who run the program promote a sickening toxic culture.  Andres can not be blamed for running, he was over it.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 25, 2021)

JJ soccer said:


> Good luck to those staying at FCB. Those who run the program promote a sickening toxic culture.  Andres can not be blamed for running, he was over it.


Wasn't he the leader of the pack? At least that is what it always sounded like.


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 25, 2021)

JJ soccer said:


> Good luck to those staying at FCB. Those who run the program promote a sickening toxic culture.  Andres can not be blamed for running, he was over it.


Details?  I know people with kids still in Star.  They were already thinking of going to FCB before their “partners in development” announcement.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What would the forum be like without Bozo?


It would be Parler without me.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 25, 2021)

EOTL said:


> It would be Parler without me.


With you it's more like The View.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 25, 2021)

happy9 said:


> With you it's more like The View.


More like Jerry Springer!


----------



## watfly (Mar 25, 2021)

happy9 said:


> With you it's more like The View.


Joy Behar of socalsoccer.com


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 25, 2021)

JJ soccer said:


> Good luck to those staying at FCB. Those who run the program promote a sickening toxic culture.  Andres can not be blamed for running, he was over it.


You absolutely can blame him. He was running the ship and was looking for a new pond to work with. He partnered up with Heath Piper who runs or ran Barca ( Bay Area Barcelona). Piper's daughters at 04 and believe she's committed to DUKE. So yes you can but the blame on those guys. Andres has a great reputation in coach. Heath Piper? His experience was 1 team he put together and Andres partnered with him and snatched all of his best 04's. Andres burned all his bridges in Norcal so moving to Socal is the best option for him. His unique curriculum and global approach really helped the last U-17 YNT at WC.... they didn't make it out of group play. The accent is deceiving. Same when I was growing up when the English was the talk of the town.


----------



## warrior49 (Mar 25, 2021)

AD burns every bridge he crosses. We go way back to the pre-De Anza 98 days. SoCal will learn. Don't believe the hype. There is a reason he isn't a college coach.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2021)

310soccer said:


> You absolutely can blame him. He was running the ship and was looking for a new pond to work with. He partnered up with Heath Piper who runs or ran Barca ( Bay Area Barcelona). Piper's daughters at 04 and believe she's committed to DUKE. So yes you can but the blame on those guys. Andres has a great reputation in coach. Heath Piper? His experience was 1 team he put together and Andres partnered with him and snatched all of his best 04's. Andres burned all his bridges in Norcal so moving to Socal is the best option for him. His unique curriculum and global approach really helped the last U-17 YNT at WC.... they didn't make it out of group play. The accent is deceiving. Same when I was growing up when the English was the talk of the town.


Why is it that a job is a job and congrats are in order any time someone finds a better job, unless it is girls youth soccer coach, in which case they owe it to the children to stay in a crappy job forever?  Correct me if I am wrong, but he left Gryphons for a better job at Force, he left Force for a better job at Quakes, and he left Quakes because GDA collapsed so the job went away. So now he’s going to Surf, which seems like a great opportunity as far as girls youth soccer jobs are concerned. Isn’t that how careers are supposed to work?

And why shouldn’t kids follow the person they like and want to coach their kid?  Since when are children the personal property of Gryphons? Force? Quakes? Barca/Force North? Why is it never the fault of the s**ty cheapskate club that refuses to pay their coaching talent what it takes to keep them?  Why is it that s**ty clubs think they should be allowed to force coaches to work for sub-market wages?  Why do they think customers should be prohibited from going to a better club that pays its employees better and therefore attracts better talent?

I have no idea what you’re talking about wrt to the U17 national team, but maybe you should criticize the actual coach and those who selected that team, rather than the guy who had one pretty insanely good player (and national HS player of the year) on that team. You must be a serious Deza hater to blame him for the U17s when he wasn’t even the coach.  Oh, and the U17s haven’t done jack in almost 15 years yet the full national team is the strongest and most dominating it has ever been. Why is that?  Because U17 world cups are a joke. Because U17s in most countries that excel play and train together constantly, while the US throws kids together for a couple weeks and hopes individual talent with no team cohesion will get it done. If U17 world cups were indicative of anything, North Korea would have the best full national team in the world right now. 

I believe at least 4 Deza kids have played at or are committed to Stanford in a 6 year span, including a full NT player, at least 8 have gone Ivy, another 8-10 to Cal, 2 each to UCLA and Duke, etc. There are maybe 4 other coaches in the entire US with his creds. So why are you so petty?  Did your daughter’s best teammate leave for better coaching, dashing your hopes of a U13 super team?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2021)

warrior49 said:


> AD burns every bridge he crosses. We go way back to the pre-De Anza 98 days. SoCal will learn. There is a reason he isn't a college coach.


Only with cheapskate clubs that won’t pay what he is worth, and bitter daddies who are upset that the best player on their kid’s team left for better coaching under him.

So mean of him to be such a great coach that the customers followed him every time he went to a better job. What a jerk. Force was such a victim, so long as you forget that it “stole” him from Gryphons and then tried to underpay him. Quakes was such a victim, although he left because the job disappeared because GDA collapsed? Gryphons was such a victim when it paid him 1/10th what he was making - and actually worth - at Quakes a few years later?

So what did Deza did to you personally that makes you dislike him so much?  I can almost guarantee one of two things: (1) your or your friend’s kid’s soccer team got worse because one of her teammates left for better coaching; (2) your or your friend’s kids played under him briefly and did not do well.  Or you’re Baicher and you’ve got a serious inferiority complex over a guy who is 10x the coach and still wins all the business without even trying and despite your million dollar smile and golden locks.


----------



## 310soccer (Mar 25, 2021)

I'll take the ignore button off but will quickly go back to ignore. Actually He was at Gryphon's and Force and the same time to recruit players from Gryphons to Force. Gryphon changed to Forth Norcal Get it now? Yes he left Force for Quakes, very good opportunity for him. 2 years later ( Are you seeing a pattern here EOTL) to starts a new club BAFC and was at probably 5 practices in 8 months. Once all players paid there fees he was GONE. I beat you he created this league for Heath Piper( Owner of Barca) so they can survive. BTW, my dd played for Deza before we moved so I'm not a hater kind sir. His crew was the best when they had Deza, Porras and Lusciano. Best coaches I've seen at the youth level. Give you another insite EOTL- Deza has his name in the pot for 3/4 years to become a coach for the YNT. His name never makes the final 3. As I said before he's a very good YOUTH trainer and with this new opportunity at San Diego Surf he will draw players. Time will tell. 

I was going to continue but your going back to mute kind sir.... Please don't high jack the  thread as well. Your like the Coronavirus you are a super spreader. Go get vaccinated please.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2021)

310soccer said:


> I'll take the ignore button off but will quickly go back to ignore. Actually He was at Gryphon's and Force and the same time to recruit players from Gryphons to Force. Gryphon changed to Forth Norcal Get it now? Yes he left Force for Quakes, very good opportunity for him. 2 years later ( Are you seeing a pattern here EOTL) to starts a new club BAFC and was at probably 5 practices in 8 months. Once all players paid there fees he was GONE. I beat you he created this league for Heath Piper( Owner of Barca) so they can survive. BTW, my dd played for Deza before we moved so I'm not a hater kind sir. His crew was the best when they had Deza, Porras and Lusciano. Best coaches I've seen at the youth level. Give you another insite EOTL- Deza has his name in the pot for 3/4 years to become a coach for the YNT. His name never makes the final 3. As I said before he's a very good YOUTH trainer and with this new opportunity at San Diego Surf he will draw players. Time will tell.
> 
> I was going to continue but your going back to mute kind sir.... Please don't high jack the  thread as well. Your like the Coronavirus you are a super spreader. Go get vaccinated please.


Oh lord. Gryphons became Force North, and even before that Force and Gryphons had a relationship. Gryphons knew he was involved with Force. Gryphons knew that Force had ECNL and if didn’t and that is what happens with elite players when they get to that age. The bitter Gryphon people were all parents who were whiny that the best players were no longer going to prop up theirs at a club that had no elite league beyond little kiddie ball and could not give elite players what they needed. 
The best kiddie Gryphon players went to ECNL where they belonged and the ones who weren’t ended up where they belonged.

He started his own business BAFC because it was his best option until Surf came up, just as a lot of laid off people during pandemics.  So mean-spirited of him to try to make a living. So bridge burning. What a mean guy to try to make a living.


----------



## warrior49 (Mar 25, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So what did Deza did to you personally that makes you dislike him so much?  I can almost guarantee one of two things: (1) your or your friend’s kid’s soccer team got worse because one of her teammates left for better coaching; (2) your or your friend’s kids played under him briefly and did not do well.  Or you’re Baicher and you’ve got a serious inferiority complex over a guy who is 10x the coach and still wins all the business without even trying and despite your million dollar smile and golden locks.


None of the above. My daughter played many years for him. His moral compass points only to things that benefit him. Great trainer, sure. But there are other things in play.


----------



## Franco2020 (Mar 25, 2021)

warrior49 said:


> None of the above. My daughter played many years for him. His moral compass points only to things that benefit him. Great trainer, sure. But there are other things in play.





310soccer said:


> You absolutely can blame him. He was running the ship and was looking for a new pond to work with. He partnered up with Heath Piper who runs or ran Barca ( Bay Area Barcelona). Piper's daughters at 04 and believe she's committed to DUKE. So yes you can but the blame on those guys. Andres has a great reputation in coach. Heath Piper? His experience was 1 team he put together and Andres partnered with him and snatched all of his best 04's. Andres burned all his bridges in Norcal so moving to Socal is the best option for him. His unique curriculum and global approach really helped the last U-17 YNT at WC.... they didn't make it out of group play. The accent is deceiving. Same when I was growing up when the English was the talk of the town.


FC Bay Area has some good coaches, but partnering with Alex Sounders (Liverpool and ex- Earthquakes coach) is a crime.  I don't care if Alex is President of Man City, the way this dude treated kids on the field was horrible, witnessed it time and time again.  Degrading and screaming at kids for making mistakes, as if making mistakes are not part of the learning process in life.   How some of these coaches keep getting jobs is beyond me.  Parents wouldn't tolerate their math or Biology teacher screaming at their kids, but somehow coaches are the exception.   Don't know Heath Piper much, but Paul Monteith and the rest of the crew are good guys.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2021)

warrior49 said:


> None of the above. My daughter played many years for him. His moral compass points only to things that benefit him. Great trainer, sure. But there are other things in play.


I hate it when people make job decisions based on what is best for them and their family. He was hired by Gryphons for what $10-20k a year?  How dare he leverage his talent to make $200k plus at Quakes.  The American Dream should not apply to girls’ soccer coaches. So nefarious of him. Definitely super secret and sneaky “other things at play.”

But more importantly, we need to make absolutely sure that youth girls coaches only make the kind of money that a place like Gryphons offers.  Otherwise, some of the best youth coaches in the US might decide to coach on the girls side, and we certainly don’t want that. He should have been forced to earn poverty level wages at Gryphons until it forced him out of the industry. Only boys coaches should make that kind of money. Only the boys DA clubs should be able to recruit elite players.


----------



## JJ soccer (Mar 25, 2021)

310soccer said:


> You absolutely can blame him. He was running the ship and was looking for a new pond to work with. He partnered up with Heath Piper who runs or ran Barca ( Bay Area Barcelona). Piper's daughters at 04 and believe she's committed to DUKE. So yes you can but the blame on those guys. Andres has a great reputation in coach. Heath Piper? His experience was 1 team he put together and Andres partnered with him and snatched all of his best 04's. Andres burned all his bridges in Norcal so moving to Socal is the best option for him. His unique curriculum and global approach really helped the last U-17 YNT at WC.... they didn't make it out of group play. The accent is deceiving. Same when I was growing up when the English was the talk of the town.


Since when is following a better opportunity wrong? 
He was running the ship? oh boy you are wrong. This club has been a family ran business for a long time now. Andrés stopped running It or having any kind of say a few seasons ago. Snatching players is not possible. Following a coach to another club is entirely a players/family decisión. There are deeper issues with this organization than just players following a coach.  Every aspect of this club is controlled by those who run it, coaches at FCB are employees following rules, just that.

If we are going to say Andrés snatched players, why aren’t we saying Andrés was lured into leaving force because those who took him couldn’t gain complete control at forcé? Persuaded by those who portrayed a greener grass on the other side so that their dd can be coached by what they believe is the best. -And if their DD has miraculously committed like you say then his job there is done.  It’s that simple.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 25, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I hate it when people make job decisions based on what is best for them and their family. He was hired by Gryphons for what $10-20k a year?  How dare he leverage his talent to make $200k plus at Quakes.  The American Dream should not apply to girls’ soccer coaches. So nefarious of him. Definitely super secret and sneaky “other things at play.”
> 
> But more importantly, we need to make absolutely sure that youth girls coaches only make the kind of money that a place like Gryphons offers.  Otherwise, some of the best youth coaches in the US might decide to coach on the girls side, and we certainly don’t want that. He should have been forced to earn poverty level wages at Gryphons until it forced him out of the industry. Only boys coaches should make that kind of money. Only the boys DA clubs should be able to recruit elite players.


Or maybe he's an asshat who quickly wears out the welcome mat? 

He should chase the big dollars, nothing wrong with that.  Also nothing wrong for people to form their opinions based on first hand knowledge and an established pattern.   Welcome to the forum - where opinions are shared.  

Just the fact that you are so strenuously defending this guy forces me to question his motives (and I could care less).   With that said, he has the right to seek greener pastures.  I'm sure many in NORCAL would say buyer beware.


----------



## JJ soccer (Mar 25, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Details?  I know people with kids still in Star.  They were already thinking of going to FCB before their “partners in development” announcement.


Let just say...I would be looking into other avenues.


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 25, 2021)

To bring back the gryphons into force north comment, that only happened because gryphons was folding when AD started taking players to Force. Other players left to other clubs as well. They had no choice but to become force north to stay stable. It worked for awhile. Like many of those top coachinging personalties, they love the top end players who help them bolster they resumes. Middle or team and bottom, it's often a bad experience in terms of being cared about. I think it's a great move to leave nor cal at this point. He gets back into ECNL and at a top notch club players wise. Plus the faculties. What else do you need to succeed? Hope that contract has a buyout clause the way Surf has been going through directors last 5 years though.


----------



## crush (Mar 25, 2021)

warrior49 said:


> AD burns every bridge he crosses. We go way back to the pre-De Anza 98 days. SoCal will learn. Don't believe the hype. There is a reason he isn't a college coach.


Go Army!!!


----------



## warrior49 (Mar 25, 2021)

crush said:


> Go Army!!!


You know it!


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Or maybe he's an asshat who quickly wears out the welcome mat?
> 
> He should chase the big dollars, nothing wrong with that.  Also nothing wrong for people to form their opinions based on first hand knowledge and an established pattern.   Welcome to the forum - where opinions are shared.
> 
> Just the fact that you are so strenuously defending this guy forces me to question his motives (and I could care less).   With that said, he has the right to seek greener pastures.  I'm sure many in NORCAL would say buyer beware.


If he were wearing out welcomes, he’d be getting fired rather than leaving for better jobs, and he wouldn’t have nearly as many families following him from club to club. He is just pissing off; (1) cheapskate parents and clubs who don’t want to pay what he is worth; (2) parents of kids who aren’t that good are upset that the best player on their kid’s team left for better coaching; and (3) parents of kids who didn’t do well under him.

Surf is lucky to have him. I can’t wait to hear the crazy Surf parents freak out.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> To bring back the gryphons into force north comment, that only happened because gryphons was folding when AD started taking players to Force. Other players left to other clubs as well. They had no choice but to become force north to stay stable. It worked for awhile. Like many of those top coachinging personalties, they love the top end players who help them bolster they resumes. Middle or team and bottom, it's often a bad experience in terms of being cared about. I think it's a great move to leave nor cal at this point. He gets back into ECNL and at a top notch club players wise. Plus the faculties. What else do you need to succeed? Hope that contract has a buyout clause the way Surf has been going through directors last 5 years though.


Let’s see. Gryphons was essentially a U12 club, no real program of olders, and no girls teams over U15.  It did not and could not play in ECNL, and there was no pathway for development of elite kids at Gryphons as they got older. The Gryphons board fully supported its DOC giving its players the best possible advice for their future - go to an ECNL club.

Parents should welcome a DoC who tells families that they should do what is best for them, even if that means leaving the club. Even if it is that they need to face the harsh reality that their kid just isn’t very good and that they are reaching the end of the line. Essentially, the Gryphons whackadoo parents were upset that Deza was instructing the parents of elite players to do what was best for them, and the whackadoo parents whose kids weren’t very good that it wasn’t going to happen for them. That was best for them too, although we all know how crazy soccer parents get when they’re told their kid isn’t the next Mia Hamm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Why is it that a job is a job and congrats are in order any time someone finds a better job, unless it is girls youth soccer coach, in which case they owe it to the children to stay in a crappy job forever?  Correct me if I am wrong, but he left Gryphons for a better job at Force, he left Force for a better job at Quakes, and he left Quakes because GDA collapsed so the job went away. So now he’s going to Surf, which seems like a great opportunity as far as girls youth soccer jobs are concerned. Isn’t that how careers are supposed to work?
> 
> And why shouldn’t kids follow the person they like and want to coach their kid?  Since when are children the personal property of Gryphons? Force? Quakes? Barca/Force North? Why is it never the fault of the s**ty cheapskate club that refuses to pay their coaching talent what it takes to keep them?  Why is it that s**ty clubs think they should be allowed to force coaches to work for sub-market wages?  Why do they think customers should be prohibited from going to a better club that pays its employees better and therefore attracts better talent?
> 
> ...


Easy Bozo.  You were making a good argument until the last two sentences.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 25, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> To bring back the gryphons into force north comment, that only happened because gryphons was folding when AD started taking players to Force.


I thought Gryphons had some sort of problem where NorCal wouldn't admit them into league play as a club. It was a long time ago and we weren't involved with the club, so I don't remember it clearly.


----------



## crush (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 25, 2021)

Glad we have found where he is!  Now this thread has turned into one of the 35 old NorCal threads that turned into a Deza the greatest or Deza the worstest. I have only had limited access and he/his team wasn't a fit for my daughter and she was the one that made the decision both times to not go that road.


----------



## crush (Mar 25, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Glad we have found where he is!  Now this thread has turned into one of the 35 old NorCal threads that turned into a Deza the greatest or Deza the worstest. I have only had limited access and he/his team wasn't a fit for my daughter and she was the one that made the decision both times to not go that road.


I saw him coach two games.  His teams played beautiful soccer.  I do not know him personally.  I wish him the best


----------



## happy9 (Mar 25, 2021)

EOTL said:


> If he were wearing out welcomes, he’d be getting fired rather than leaving for better jobs, and he wouldn’t have nearly as many families following him from club to club. He is just pissing off; (1) cheapskate parents and clubs who don’t want to pay what he is worth; (2) parents of kids who aren’t that good are upset that the best player on their kid’s team left for better coaching; and (3) parents of kids who didn’t do well under him.
> 
> Surf is lucky to have him. I can’t wait to hear the crazy Surf parents freak out.


Certainly some truth to parents/players that have followed him. 

You seem to be fan, good for you.  He seems to be well connected and there is certainly a track record of success.  Doesn't rule out the whispers that he's an asshat.  Parents will plug their nose in order to do what they think is best for little janie.  Nothing wrong with that, it's how the elite youth athlete game is played.

Stylistically, his teams are fun to watch, we've played against his quakes teams for a few years (same style of soccer). Great matches, won some, lost some.

Those surf teams will only get better.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 25, 2021)

I've heard great things about the way his teams play.  I'm sure for the truly elite player -  He will be a great fit.  
And this not just for coach AD- but for a lot of the coaches that people feel are "Elite" -  There will be many players under these coaches that will play at the highest level of college and a few that will make a living as a pro player- As evidenced above by someone saying how many Stanford, National Team, etc players he has been involved with.
But how many players have quit the game at too young of an age because some bald guy with an accent pushes them too much, too early? (A lot of the blame here belongs on the parent for putting their kid in the wrong environment)  It's not just in soccer that this happens (see the recent "gymnastics" issues) .  I say "buyer beware"-  And really know if your player has the physical and mental toughness to be that type of player. There is nothing wrong with playing for a coach that doesn't berate you and playing for a "local" team.

I come from the old school where high school sports were king.  You had A-hole HS coaches in most sports.  But these coaches weren't full time football, basketball, baseball., soccer coaches.  They had some other main source of income.  They coached because they knew the game and loved (maybe just "liked") the game.  They weren't making high-5 to 6 figure salaries and moving across the country for a "better" job to coach middle school or HS aged athletes.  They stuck close to home and were part of the community.  They seemed to do it for the kids and not for trying to get themselves elevated to a higher level of status in the youth coaching ranks.

Most people on this board would recognize if someone said "Tad", "Ebert", "Platini", "Walid" or "Camargo" at a dinner party (even if your kid never played for them).  Why do we give these guys celebrity status?  How many of you know the name of your kids Math or English teacher?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I've heard great things about the way his teams play.  I'm sure for the truly elite player -  He will be a great fit.
> And this not just for coach AD- but for a lot of the coaches that people feel are "Elite" -  There will be many players under these coaches that will play at the highest level of college and a few that will make a living as a pro player- As evidenced above by someone saying how many Stanford, National Team, etc players he has been involved with.
> But how many players have quit the game at too young of an age because some bald guy with an accent pushes them too much, too early? (A lot of the blame here belongs on the parent for putting their kid in the wrong environment)  It's not just in soccer that this happens (see the recent "gymnastics" issues) .  I say "buyer beware"-  And really know if your player has the physical and mental toughness to be that type of player. There is nothing wrong with playing for a coach that doesn't berate you and playing for a "local" team.
> 
> ...


The Elite coach coupled with an elite player or players.  I get to thinking, Commander Mike Metcalf.  Call sign Viper.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2021)

crush said:


> I saw him coach two games.  His teams played beautiful soccer.  I do not know him personally.  I wish him the best


Surf should have just kept Jose Ocampo.  They would still be playing the same beautiful soccer I watched his high school girls play tonight.  There were a few elites but for the most part they played as a unit with good vision, movement, and execution.  Ocampo told my daughter that he wanted to save her legs for the Blues this weekend when he pulled her out.  She told him not to worry about her legs with the style of soccer they were playing.  It was great to see a Varsity girls team just pinging the ball around the back, up the sides and through the middle as the movement relentlessly broke down defensive pressure.  Pretty demoralizing for opponents.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surf should have just kept Jose Ocampo.  They would still be playing the same beautiful soccer I watched his high school girls play tonight.  There were a few elites but for the most part they played as a unit with good vision, movement, and execution.  Ocampo told my daughter that he wanted to save her legs for the Blues this weekend when he pulled her out.  She told him not to worry about her legs with the style of soccer they were playing.  It was great to see a Varsity girls team just pinging the ball around the back, up the sides and through the middle as the movement relentlessly broke down defensive pressure.  Pretty demoralizing for opponents.


I got there when CC was leaving ((nice man CC was to my family.  He said so many glowing things about *my dd, *I can;t share because EOTL will make fun of her again)).  The new leadership of dads took over and the rest is history.  I saw Jose ((has a bro too?)) up close and he taught from the back too.  I forget the Jamaican coach's name, but he had the best 03/04 team in the country in 2012.  I think it was U9 and they killed everybody besides the Socal Blues.  One of *my dd *previous clubs had to do a combo all star North & South team from the IE to try and knock Goliath off at baby surf cup but we lost in OT in semis.  *My dd* tied the game with .06 left to send the match to PKs.  *My dd* hit her PK but one of our GOATs hit cross bar and we lost to the 2012 #1 team in country SD Surf.  Those Ocampo bros were really good.  To this day I never have heard anything sad about them.


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 26, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I've heard great things about the way his teams play.  I'm sure for the truly elite player -  He will be a great fit.
> And this not just for coach AD- but for a lot of the coaches that people feel are "Elite" -  There will be many players under these coaches that will play at the highest level of college and a few that will make a living as a pro player- As evidenced above by someone saying how many Stanford, National Team, etc players he has been involved with.
> But how many players have quit the game at too young of an age because some bald guy with an accent pushes them too much, too early? (A lot of the blame here belongs on the parent for putting their kid in the wrong environment)  It's not just in soccer that this happens (see the recent "gymnastics" issues) .  I say "buyer beware"-  And really know if your player has the physical and mental toughness to be that type of player. There is nothing wrong with playing for a coach that doesn't berate you and playing for a "local" team.
> 
> ...


Can I get an AMEN! Preach!


----------



## EOTL (Mar 26, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I've heard great things about the way his teams play.  I'm sure for the truly elite player -  He will be a great fit.
> And this not just for coach AD- but for a lot of the coaches that people feel are "Elite" -  There will be many players under these coaches that will play at the highest level of college and a few that will make a living as a pro player- As evidenced above by someone saying how many Stanford, National Team, etc players he has been involved with.
> But how many players have quit the game at too young of an age because some bald guy with an accent pushes them too much, too early? (A lot of the blame here belongs on the parent for putting their kid in the wrong environment)  It's not just in soccer that this happens (see the recent "gymnastics" issues) .  I say "buyer beware"-  And really know if your player has the physical and mental toughness to be that type of player. There is nothing wrong with playing for a coach that doesn't berate you and playing for a "local" team.
> 
> ...


If a kid quits, it wasn’t the bald guy with the accent’s fault. It was their parent’s for pushing them too hard, putting them in the situation that was unacceptable, and failing to do anything while it went on and on for months. Or maybe it was nobody’s fault and she just grew out of soccer. A parent blaming the coach for a kid hating a sport is just an excuse to lay blame somewhere other than where it belongs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2021)

crush said:


> I got there when CC was leaving ((nice man CC was to my family.  He said so many glowing things about *my dd, *I can;t share because EOTL will make fun of her again)).  The new leadership of dads took over and the rest is history.  I saw Jose ((has a bro too?)) up close and he taught from the back too.  I forget the Jamaican coach's name, but he had the best 03/04 team in the country in 2012.  I think it was U9 and they killed everybody besides the Socal Blues.  One of *my dd *previous clubs had to do a combo all star North & South team from the IE to try and knock Goliath off at baby surf cup but we lost in OT in semis.  *My dd* tied the game with .06 left to send the match to PKs.  *My dd* hit her PK but one of our GOATs hit cross bar and we lost to the 2012 #1 team in country SD Surf.  Those Ocampo bros were really good.  To this day I never have heard anything sad about them.


Jose and his brother Adrian's Varsity girls put on a clinic last night.  Their transition game was solid.  Surf is sorely missing what they already had nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2021)

EOTL said:


> If a kid quits, it wasn’t the bald guy with the accent’s fault. It was their parent’s for pushing them too hard, putting them in the situation that was unacceptable, and failing to do anything while it went on and on for months. Or maybe it was nobody’s fault and she just grew out of soccer. A parent blaming the coach for a kid hating a sport is just an excuse to lay blame somewhere other than where it belongs.


There you go.  Thoughtfully confrontational.  Lets build on that.


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 26, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surf should have just kept Jose Ocampo.  They would still be playing the same beautiful soccer I watched his high school girls play tonight.  There were a few elites but for the most part they played as a unit with good vision, movement, and execution.  Ocampo told my daughter that he wanted to save her legs for the Blues this weekend when he pulled her out.  She told him not to worry about her legs with the style of soccer they were playing.  It was great to see a Varsity girls team just pinging the ball around the back, up the sides and through the middle as the movement relentlessly broke down defensive pressure.  Pretty demoralizing for opponents.


He does train his teams to play some really wonderful soccer, no doubt about that.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

EOTL said:


> *If a kid quits,* *It was their parent’s *fault *for pushing them too hard*, *putting them in the situation that was unacceptable*, *failing to do anything while it went on and on for months*.  *blaming the coach for a kid hating a sport is just an excuse*


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 26, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I've heard great things about the way his teams play.  I'm sure for the truly elite player -  He will be a great fit.
> And this not just for coach AD- but for a lot of the coaches that people feel are "Elite" -  There will be many players under these coaches that will play at the highest level of college and a few that will make a living as a pro player- As evidenced above by someone saying how many Stanford, National Team, etc players he has been involved with.
> But how many players have quit the game at too young of an age because some bald guy with an accent pushes them too much, too early? (A lot of the blame here belongs on the parent for putting their kid in the wrong environment)  It's not just in soccer that this happens (see the recent "gymnastics" issues) .  I say "buyer beware"-  And really know if your player has the physical and mental toughness to be that type of player. There is nothing wrong with playing for a coach that doesn't berate you and playing for a "local" team.
> 
> ...


There are a few coaches in the California youth club envorinoment that seem to really be able to make a recruiting difference for players and he is one of them which is why people talk about him so much.  I have been around his teams and players through my older kids and become friends with some parents.  It seems like a love/hate relationship often.  WHen you get a whole team of GOATS playing time suffers for some talented kids who would start other places and that can be demoralizing for them.  I mentioend elsewhere that I have a trans player.  No, she wouldn't do well on a AD team.  She needs to be in it just for the fun of the game and the friendships.  My oldest dd was the same way, and she was really talented but I would never have asked her to compete for playing time in a pool play setting which was how AD runs his programs I understand.  All of this discussion misses the point that a parent has to know their kid and be able to be remotely objective about ability level.  Alot of the love I saw parents give AD was that he focused on quality of touch and tactics rather than just size and speed and strength for playing time decisions.  That might be a big change and hard swallow for alot of Surf parents.  It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> He does train his teams to play some really wonderful soccer, no doubt about that.


Beautiful soccer, especially seeing girls play from the back.  Let's be honest, it was rough and rugbeeish 10 years ago.  Guys like him have fought the kickballers and took over the sport with GDA.  I think kickball stlye should be outlawed under u13.  You must pull the bad root early before bad habits ((weeds)) come up and hurt the players and make girls soccer cringe worthy.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 26, 2021)

crush said:


> Beautiful soccer, especially seeing girls play from the back.  Let's be honest, it was rough and rugbeeish 10 years ago.  Guys like him have fought the kickballers and took over the sport with GDA.  I think kickball stlye should be outlawed under u13.  You must pull the bad root early before bad habits ((weeds)) come up and hurt the players and make girls soccer cringe worthy.


Have you heard of the build out line? It's used in NorCal for 7v7.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 26, 2021)

EOTL said:


> If a kid quits, it wasn’t the bald guy with the accent’s fault. It was their parent’s for pushing them too hard, putting them in the situation that was unacceptable, and failing to do anything while it went on and on for months. Or maybe it was nobody’s fault and she just grew out of soccer. A parent blaming the coach for a kid hating a sport is just an excuse to lay blame somewhere other than where it belongs.


That is not necessarily the case -- it can happen quick especially with girls and it can happen anywhere -- All Stars, Regional Camps, Local team, Club, School. Even if the kid and parents remove them from the situation quickly it could have still done the damage that starts the falling out of love of the game.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 26, 2021)

Sounds like a clash of big egos is just a matter of time:  coach + surf execs + parents

How long will the honeymoon last?


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 26, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> That is not necessarily the case -- it can happen quick especially with girls and it can happen anywhere -- All Stars, Regional Camps, Local team, Club, School. Even if the kid and parents remove them from the situation quickly it could have still done the damage that starts the falling out of love of the game.


Welcome to life because that can happen with anything.  It goes back to my point you have to know your kid and pay attention.  There sure are horrible coaches who can cause damage very quickly, but the guys discussed in this thread are not those guys.  If your kid is coming home crying every night and does not want to got to practice and you tell her to tough it out then that one is on you.  enduring one bad experience in one of the environments you describe is where teaching your kid resilience makes all the difference


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 26, 2021)

FutbolHeidiHo said:


> Welcome to life because that can happen with anything.  It goes back to my point you have to know your kid and pay attention.  There sure are horrible coaches who can cause damage very quickly, but the guys discussed in this thread are not those guys.  If your kid is coming home crying every night and does not want to got to practice and you tell her to tough it out then that one is on you.  enduring one bad experience in one of the environments you describe is where teaching your kid resilience makes all the difference


Unless you have been at every practice with every player you just don't know. Yep thousands of kids may have come through a program and only 1 or 2 or 10 quit because of the experience and a few others moved to other clubs. To say that guys mentioned in this thread are not those guys, you just don't know -- they may have been exactly that guy for that girl/family. My kid didn't enjoy some of the things she heard at a couple of PDP trainings and we moved on, it didn't make her stop playing but...another experience in another sport where she also kept playing, but never did all-stars and travel again because of a coach -- to this day has a visceral reaction to the sound of his voice.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Sounds like a clash of big egos is just a matter of time:  coach + surf execs + parents
> 
> How long will the honeymoon last?


It will last a long time and here's why.  The Dads know they need to let a real pro take over.  Remember Oh Canada, we all need a Mulligan or two or even more than three.  Let's see how it plays out.  This is Socal game changer.  Socal just stole the top possession coach in the country from Nocal.


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 26, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Unless you have been at every practice with every player you just don't know. Yep thousands of kids may have come through a program and only 1 or 2 or 10 quit because of the experience and a few others moved to other clubs. To say that guys mentioned in this thread are not those guys, you just don't know -- they may have been exactly that guy for that girl/family. My kid didn't enjoy some of the things she heard at a couple of PDP trainings and we moved on, it didn't make her stop playing but...another experience in another sport where she also kept playing, but never did all-stars and travel again because of a coach -- to this day has a visceral reaction to the sound of his voice.


My point about resilience stands then.  Of course certain coaches can be bad for certain players.  but nothing you are saying here contributes to the conversation because we can never guarantee any one experience won't be hard on a kid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## happy9 (Mar 26, 2021)

EOTL said:


> *If a kid quits, it wasn’t the bald guy with the accent’s fault.* It was their parent’s for pushing them too hard, putting them in the situation that was unacceptable, and failing to do anything while it went on and on for months. Or maybe it was nobody’s fault and she just grew out of soccer. A parent blaming the coach for a kid hating a sport is just an excuse to lay blame somewhere other than where it belongs.


Or maybe it was.  I know you are a black and white operator but most of the world operates well within the gray.  I've seen bald guys with accent's lose players because they were asshats.  I've seen bald guys with accents nurture players and get the most out of them.  Fit is a big deal.

Sometimes it's the coach, sometimes it's the parent, sometimes it's the kid, sometimes it's soccer.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 26, 2021)

FutbolHeidiHo said:


> There are a few coaches in the California youth club envorinoment that seem to really be able to make a recruiting difference for players and he is one of them which is why people talk about him so much.  I have been around his teams and players through my older kids and become friends with some parents.  It seems like a love/hate relationship often.  WHen you get a whole team of GOATS playing time suffers for some talented kids who would start other places and that can be demoralizing for them.  I mentioend elsewhere that I have a trans player.  No, she wouldn't do well on a AD team.  She needs to be in it just for the fun of the game and the friendships.  My oldest dd was the same way, and she was really talented but I would never have asked her to *compete for playing time in a pool play setting which was how AD runs his programs I understand. * All of this discussion misses the point that a parent has to know their kid and be able to be remotely objective about ability level.  Alot of the love I saw parents give AD was that he focused on quality of touch and tactics rather than just size and speed and strength for playing time decisions.  That might be a big change and hard swallow for alot of Surf parents.  It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


Pool play is certain to disrupt business as usual.  Great insight BTW!  Takes some getting used to, many parents (and players) will not like it.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 26, 2021)

FutbolHeidiHo said:


> My point about resilience stands then.  Of course certain coaches can be bad for certain players.  but nothing you are saying here contributes to the conversation because we can never guarantee any one experience won't be hard on a kid.


my initial quote was in opposition to a comment that you cannot blame a coach for a situation and it is all the parents or kids fault that it didn't work out -- which is not the case -- 2nd comment was in opposition that these coaches cannot be blamed for those occurrences, but the reality is that unless you were in the shoes of the player/family you cannot say that.  Maybe I am missing your point and definition of resiliency v one bad experience.


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 26, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> my initial quote was in opposition to a comment that you cannot blame a coach for a situation and it is all the parents or kids fault that it didn't work out -- which is not the case -- 2nd comment was in opposition that these coaches cannot be blamed for those occurrences, but the reality is that unless you were in the shoes of the player/family you cannot say that.  Maybe I am missing your point and definition of resiliency v one bad experience.


The general thing I was responding to was the idea any of the coaches mentioned here is overall "bad" for kids.    I agree kids can get turned off of a coach from a comment or one experience, but if a kid quits a sport from one tryout then the behavior is either so bad the parent should be taking action against the coach, or the kid needs to develop more resilience. Having a kid who grew up different and has faced genuine hostility and bigotry most of her life maybe I am more aware of the need to keep an eye on things and pay attention to cues from my kid.  It is important to remember we are talking about really high level teams.  The environment will be intense and not for every kid.  I have been amazing how many parents took it personally when their kid did not do well at the level, especially the really good soccer players who just didn't want to play that cut throat.  But that's how competitive it is getting for D1 spots and certainly ynt spots  It is not for every kid.


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 26, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Pool play is certain to disrupt business as usual.  Great insight BTW!  Takes some getting used to, many parents (and players) will not like it.


my youngest (and best soccer player) has played in a pool play club system.  It is a huge transition and I especially hated it at first because it takes a while to have any idea which games your kid will be in and when you might play and to schedule that as a family is hard, but if Surf can register teams in multiple leagues then it really is the best way to develop players IMO  Ultimately my son liked it because it meant he was not expected to be at every game and he was trying to play another school sport and it allowed him to do that.   I have no idea if Surf is going to allow AD to adopt that system there, but it really is the best way to develop all the players and I would expect it is what he would want to work toward.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 26, 2021)

FutbolHeidiHo said:


> Welcome to life because that can happen with anything.  It goes back to my point you have to know your kid and pay attention.  There sure are horrible coaches who can cause damage very quickly, but the guys discussed in this thread are not those guys.  If your kid is coming home crying every night and does not want to got to practice and you tell her to tough it out then that one is on you.  enduring one bad experience in one of the environments you describe is where teaching your kid resilience makes all the difference


Well said.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 26, 2021)

FutbolHeidiHo said:


> my youngest (and best soccer player) has played in a pool play club system.  It is a huge transition and I especially hated it at first because it takes a while to have any idea which games your kid will be in and when you might play and to schedule that as a family is hard, but if Surf can register teams in multiple leagues then it really is the best way to develop players IMO  Ultimately my son liked it because it meant he was not expected to be at every game and he was trying to play another school sport and it allowed him to do that.   I have no idea if Surf is going to allow AD to adopt that system there, but it really is the best way to develop all the players and I would expect it is what he would want to work toward.


I don't disagree with pool play and have seen it done  successfully.  Expectations will have to be re-evaluated.  It's easy to place blame on "pool" playing if losses start to occur.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 26, 2021)

This thread could become a list of great coaches we would let your children play for. I have many, but here are a few that have not been mentioned: Craig Barclay at Surf, Doug Swanson at WestCoast, Andy Winn at Slammers, Craig Bull at Slammers, Anton Arrache at Beach. There are quite a few more I can list. This is just a sample.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This thread could become a list of great coaches we would let your children play for. I have many, but here are a few that have not been mentioned: Craig Barclay at Surf, Doug Swanson at WestCoast, Andy Winn at Slammers, Craig Bull at Slammers, Anton Arrache at Beach. There are quite a few more I can list. This is just a sample.


Tad, Josh, Pauley ((need to have a quick chat first but all is good and my dd really liked him as a coach.  She likes people who tell it like it is.  You just need to take it too from a 14 year old girl as well)), Gaffer, Jenny, Coach Heather, her dad Coach Howard, Deza, Baker Bros, Matt Hodges ((RIP)), Coach Ben Helm, Coach Timbuck and Coach Danny T at Surf.  This is also under the assumption they dont have to play politics and it's just coaching the actual training sessions and the games.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 26, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Pool play is certain to disrupt business as usual.  Great insight BTW!  Takes some getting used to, many parents (and players) will not like it.


1.  Surf definitely does not do pool play currently with their older teams, and never has.  Hasn't on the boys side either.  Though a great idea, their high strung parents will NEVER go for that.  Especially the 5-7 parents (depending on the team) whose kid, for a variety of reasons (not always talent), plays the entire game.

2.  Surf has played 4-3-3 possession for a long time so not sure how this guy's possession is going to be dramatically different.  At least for those players 12 and up who have already missed out on the fundamental skill-building ages.

3. Don't list names of coaches that "suck" or are "great" unless your kid has personally played for him or her.  If they haven't, you don't know.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

oh canada said:


> 1.  Surf definitely does not do pool play currently with their older teams, and never has.  Hasn't on the boys side either.  Though a great idea, their high strung parents will NEVER go for that.  Especially the 5-7 parents (depending on the team) whose kid, for a variety of reasons (not always talent), plays the entire game.
> 
> 2.  Surf has played 4-3-3 possession for a long time so not sure how this guy's possession is going to be dramatically different.  At least for those players 12 and up who have already missed out on the fundamental skill-building ages.
> 
> 3. Don't list names of coaches that "suck" or are "great" unless your kid has personally played for him or her.  If they haven't, you don't know.


My dd played two years at Surf ((natty in 2017)) and we played 4 4 2.  BTW, my dd played for Coach Nancy at AYSO, then Coach Crush ((me)) at Rec League ((this was where Arsenal South recruited goats)) Coach Marci, Coach Heather, Coach Howard, Coach Jenny, Coach Matt, Coach Josh, Coach Tad, Coach Rob ((The Gaffer)), Coach Pauley, Coach Cris, Coach Abner, Coach Larry, Coach Tim, Coach Kyle and coach Ben.  A special thanks to all the trainers:  Trainer Matt Evans, Trainer Jason that has insane workouts over at Socal Soccer Academy, Trainer Helm.  Wow, that was a lot.  I also got to watch Baker Brothers in action two days a week for two years and my dd scrimmaged their top teams to get humbled because no one could touch us in the SCDSL.  We were the only team at Blues who gave up zero goals and still to this day have the longest streak ever of not giving up a goal.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 26, 2021)

oh canada said:


> 1.  Surf definitely does not do pool play currently with their older teams, and never has.  Hasn't on the boys side either.  Though a great idea, their high strung parents will NEVER go for that.  Especially the 5-7 parents (depending on the team) whose kid, for a variety of reasons (not always talent), plays the entire game.
> 
> 2.  Surf has played 4-3-3 possession for a long time so not sure how this guy's possession is going to be dramatically different.  At least for those players 12 and up who have already missed out on the fundamental skill-building ages.
> 
> 3*. Don't list names of coaches that "suck" or are "great" unless your kid has personally played for him or her.  If they haven't, you don't know.*


Can't agree more (hope you are not insinuating that I've singled out any coaches)


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Can't agree more (hope you are not insinuating that I've singled out any coaches)


I do agree with Canada on the not really having a opinion of a coach is good, bad or ugly.  Trust me, if you see a parent at Silver Lakes, Oceanside or GPOC and their whining or bragging about their coach, dont believe IT until you lived IT.  Experience matters.  If you lived IT, well then share some stuff of IT, if it will help the group out.  Were all in this together and were all trying to find peace, right Happy?  I love the name of your avatar bro.  I love you Happy


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 26, 2021)

oh canada said:


> 1.  Surf definitely does not do pool play currently with their older teams, and never has.  Hasn't on the boys side either.  Though a great idea, their high strung parents will NEVER go for that.  Especially the 5-7 parents (depending on the team) whose kid, for a variety of reasons (not always talent), plays the entire game.
> 
> 2.  Surf has played 4-3-3 possession for a long time so not sure how this guy's possession is going to be dramatically different.  At least for those players 12 and up who have already missed out on the fundamental skill-building ages.
> 
> 3. Don't list names of coaches that "suck" or are "great" unless your kid has personally played for him or her.  If they haven't, you don't know.


I’ve seen the 04 and 05 Quake teams play possession it’s much different than Surfs. Better.


----------



## SoCal Soccer Mom (Mar 26, 2021)

FC Bay Area is now part of the Surf family! The deception continues. Now Andres is their virtual DOC, but he's still around!!! Lol


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’ve seen the 04 and 05 Quake teams play possession it’s much different than Surfs. Better.


Last I saw Deza's #1 04 Quakes team was GDA 2018 and my dd team beat them 2-0.  I have to brag bro. She scored the two goals and it was best game at the time for her young soccer career.  I can;t wait to see her get another crack at the legend.  Pauley out coached him that day and everyone who was anyone was there Lastman.  It was epic!!!


----------



## justmythoughts (Mar 26, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> FC Bay Area is now part of the Surf family! The deception continues. Now Andres is their virtual DOC, but he's still around!!! Lol


That’s huge. Surf will dominate in Cali. If they did an all star team it would be insane. But Juan Porras is listed as DOC and he is just as good as Andres. Juan in NorCal and Andres in SoCal. Hard to pick one over the other but if calaborating they will win ECNL in most age groups.


----------



## dean (Mar 26, 2021)

justmythoughts said:


> That’s huge. Surf will dominate in Cali. If they did an all star team it would be insane. But Juan Porras is listed as DOC and he is just as good as Andres. Juan in NorCal and Andres in SoCal. Hard to pick one over the other but if calaborating they will win ECNL in most age groups.


I get that FCBA is part of Surf now, but part of ECNL, too? Huh.


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 26, 2021)

dean said:


> I get that FCBA is part of Surf now, but part of ECNL, too? Huh.


Don't you know. FCBA is taking over half of SD surf roster but shhhhh don't tell the so cal parents just yet! I find it a little hard to believe since Barca Bay Area who combined with FÇ Bay Area are big rivals of SJ surf right now. Once on their website, I'll believe it haha but would add to the youth soccer fun


----------



## happy9 (Mar 26, 2021)

dean said:


> I get that FCBA is part of Surf now, but part of ECNL, too? Huh.


Surf has teams in every girls platform.   If FCBA is now part of surf, Surf has teams in every boys platform.   They are like the Empire in Star Wars.


----------



## JJ soccer (Mar 26, 2021)

SoCal Soccer Mom said:


> FC Bay Area is now part of the Surf family! The deception continues. Now Andres is their virtual DOC, but he's still around!!! Lol


They realized the new GA league competition is not what they expected. They’ve been rejected by ECNL multiple times. Surf will help them into ECNL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2021)

crush said:


> Tad, Josh, Pauley ((need to have a quick chat first but all is good and my dd really liked him as a coach.  She likes people who tell it like it is.  You just need to take it too from a 14 year old girl as well)), Gaffer, Jenny, Coach Heather, her dad Coach Howard, Deza, Baker Bros, Matt Hodges ((RIP)), Coach Ben Helm, Coach Timbuck and Coach Danny T at Surf.  This is also under the assumption they dont have to play politics and it's just coaching the actual training sessions and the games.


Danny T.  Good coach, good people.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 26, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Don't you know. FCBA is taking over half of SD surf roster but shhhhh don't tell the so cal parents just yet! I find it a little hard to believe since Barca Bay Area who combined with FÇ Bay Area are big rivals of SJ surf right now. Once on their website, I'll believe it haha but would add to the youth soccer fun


maybe that's what the "residence academy" will be - SD players pooled out with NorCal and other Surf affiliate players?  More drama for SD Surf players to come it seems.


----------



## justmythoughts (Mar 26, 2021)

crush said:


> Last I saw Deza's #1 04 Quakes team was GDA 2018 and my dd team beat them 2-0.  I have to brag bro. She scored the two goals and it was best game at the time for her young soccer career.  I can;t wait to see her get another crack at the legend.  Pauley out coached him that day and everyone who was anyone was there Lastman.  It was epic!!!


from what I remember they were undefeated in 2018/2019


JJ soccer said:


> They realized the new GA league competition is not what they expected. They’ve been rejected by ECNL multiple times. Surf will help them into ECNL.


But come on you can’t say they shouldn’t be in ECNL. Wether you like Deza or not, you can’t argue with their success. They develop great soccer players. They have very good teams and fun to watch.

If ECNL truly wants to be the best league in the country they need to have all the best clubs. Right now they don’t. They need to set the local politics aside, bring in the best and get rid of the rest.

Promotion and relegation. Like the rest of the world. Clubs should have to earn a spot in the top league not because you know the right people or you have always been in it. Relegate all the clubs that shouldn’t be in. Santa Rosa, Davis, and Rage. Add FC Bay Area, Placer, Lamo they develop players and teams play good. Now that’s a solid conference. Or keep them all in and the clubs at the bottom after a season move into ECRL and have to work their way back. NorCal concerns needs to a shake up for the good of the game. The competition will only make the teams better just like SoCal.

It would put GA out business if Tophat, FC Bay Area, Weston, IMG, and few others as well.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

justmythoughts said:


> from what I remember they were undefeated in 2018/2019


2017-2018, they lost bro.  I remember and I have the video   Keep in mine the GDA made a huge mistake by not offering playoffs for 14 year olds.  Thats why the Deza v Dolinski 04 game was big time.  It was billed as the game of the year.  Socal vs Nocal.  We won 2-0.  We also beat Legends that year.  Those were the two big games circled for my dd and the other players.  Keep in mine we were coming off being the #1 team in the country.  Deza said his Force team was true #1 but he bailed for greener pasture for EQ job and his team was not eligible.  However, he went around bragging that his team was tops  Our coach said this is our GDA championship game and we need to show Deza we are better just for that day.  All for bragging rights too.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 26, 2021)

oh canada said:


> 1.  Surf definitely does not do pool play currently with their older teams, and never has.  Hasn't on the boys side either.  Though a great idea, their high strung parents will NEVER go for that.  Especially the 5-7 parents (depending on the team) whose kid, for a variety of reasons (not always talent), plays the entire game.
> 
> 2.  Surf has played 4-3-3 possession for a long time so not sure how this guy's possession is going to be dramatically different.  At least for those players 12 and up who have already missed out on the fundamental skill-building ages.
> 
> 3. Don't list names of coaches that "suck" or are "great" unless your kid has personally played for him or her.  If they haven't, you don't know.


LOL Surf has NEVER played a possession game.  Passing the ball back and forth is NOT possession and Deza's methodology is unlike many have seen.  Just wait till you see the training sessions...theyi're pretty good.  

Surf has had teams that can possess but that is not and has never been (prior) their forte...Winning has been and by wining I mean by any means necessary with exceptional kids that can score is what they're known for.  Don't get the two confused...


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 26, 2021)

justmythoughts said:


> That’s huge. Surf will dominate in Cali. If they did an all star team it would be insane. But Juan Porras is listed as DOC and he is just as good as Andres. Juan in NorCal and Andres in SoCal. Hard to pick one over the other but if calaborating they will win ECNL in most age groups.


they're both AMAZING but Juan is a little more level headed lol


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 26, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> they're both AMAZING but Juan is a little more level headed lol


Fair


----------



## soccer4us (Mar 26, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> they're both AMAZING but Juan is a little more level headed lol


Just don't ask the story of him and Burlingame DOC...ever!  Let's just say ex best friends. 

Both are wonderful trainers and will continue to do well on the field wherever they go. Glad Juan is working with real talent again. He deserves more than star level although being the main boss is nice as well.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 27, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surf should have just kept Jose Ocampo.  They would still be playing the same beautiful soccer I watched his high school girls play tonight.  There were a few elites but for the most part they played as a unit with good vision, movement, and execution.  Ocampo told my daughter that he wanted to save her legs for the Blues this weekend when he pulled her out.  She told him not to worry about her legs with the style of soccer they were playing.  It was great to see a Varsity girls team just pinging the ball around the back, up the sides and through the middle as the movement relentlessly broke down defensive pressure.  Pretty demoralizing for opponents.


Jose plays possession soccer and plays out of the back.  When my daughter played with him for a year it opened her eyes to a different style of play than she was familiar with.  I appreciate that part of her experience with him.  What I do not appreciate was his brother taking a shot from within the box during a scrimmage and breaking my kid's arm (a week before she was set to fly to Kansas to tryout for the National Futsal team).  I don't appreciate how the club handled the entire situation, from lack of a real apology or an offer to pay the doctor bills (it wasn't the money but the point of owning the mistake).  I don't appreciate how he chose to berate my daughter during the 1/2 time of a game for her performance (which was not bad) and criticize her for choosing the go elsewhere after the season - funny he didn't call out any of the other players that were also leaving and sat quietly on that same bench while kid was getting yelled at. That team lost 8 or 9 players to DA/ECNL clubs so weren't the only ones that had decided to move on (the following year that team lost another 7-8 players). Jose and his brothers understand and are committed to possession soccer.  They do a good job of developing younger girls.  For a variety of reasons a lot of his younger players move on to other clubs.  If you are going to tell a story about a coach, tell a complete story.  

And if Jose or the president of the club want to have a discussion with me, my phone number hasn't changed.


----------



## crush (Mar 27, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Jose plays possession soccer and plays out of the back.  When my daughter played with him for a year it opened her eyes to a different style of play than she was familiar with.  I appreciate that part of her experience with him.  What I do not appreciate was his brother taking a shot from within the box during a scrimmage and breaking my kid's arm (a week before she was set to fly to Kansas to tryout for the National Futsal team).  I don't appreciate how the club handled the entire situation, from lack of a real apology or an offer to pay the doctor bills (it wasn't the money but the point of owning the mistake).  I don't appreciate how he chose to berate my daughter during the 1/2 time of a game for her performance (which was not bad) and criticize her for choosing the go elsewhere after the season - funny he didn't call out any of the other players that were also leaving and sat quietly on that same bench while kid was getting yelled at. That team lost 8 or 9 players to DA/ECNL clubs so weren't the only ones that had decided to move on (the following year that team lost another 7-8 players). Jose and his brothers understand and are committed to possession soccer.  They do a good job of developing younger girls.  For a variety of reasons a lot of his younger players move on to other clubs.  If you are going to tell a story about a coach, tell a complete story.
> 
> And if Jose or the president of the club want to have a discussion with me, my phone number hasn't changed.


Wow, just wow!!!  You're a trip dude!!!


----------



## GT45 (Mar 28, 2021)

oh canada said:


> maybe that's what the "residence academy" will be - SD players pooled out with NorCal and other Surf affiliate players?  More drama for SD Surf players to come it seems.


Surf could not roster more than two Nor Cal kids on their rosters. They would be discovery players. You can only roster 2 for the season, so they won't be merging rosters (that is how I am interpreting this conversation. If I am wrong, I apologize).


----------



## Waldir_Saenz (Mar 28, 2021)

We've just left PSV to move to FC Bay Area and this happens. I hope it works out.


----------



## crush (Mar 28, 2021)

Waldir_Saenz said:


> We've just left PSV to move to FC Bay Area and this happens. I hope it works out.


We had dear friends join a club for ECNL and then the next day it was DPL.  They said it will all go well and to stay da course.  Like some have said, find a great coach and hope to God he or she sticks around longer than a year.


----------



## crush (Mar 28, 2021)

Super excited for UCLA making Elite 8 baby!!  Lets go SC.  Beavers already in so Pac 12 with 3 teams in Elite 8.  My buddy Colin told me Big 10 was all this and that and Pac 12 sucked this year.  He was wrong big time....lol!


----------



## soccerpalace (Apr 4, 2021)

I heard announcement was coming out last Friday. Nothing has been sent out to families or posted online for days. Does anyone have any information to share on what’s going on? Ideas? Scenarios? Rumors?


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 4, 2021)

soccerpalace said:


> I heard announcement was coming out last Friday. Nothing has been sent out to families or posted online for days. Does anyone have any information to share on what’s going on? Ideas? Scenarios? Rumors?


About??


----------



## Imposter (Apr 4, 2021)

soccerpalace said:


> I heard announcement was coming out last Friday. Nothing has been sent out to families or posted online for days. Does anyone have any information to share on what’s going on? Ideas? Scenarios? Rumors?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Imposter (Apr 4, 2021)

Deza has a proven track record and will be a great pick up for Surf. The more player centric clubs provide opportunities and development over the clubs with just a good business model. Ego and good talk can only get you so far before you actually have to develop your players. I’m sure this leaves FC Bay Area in a predicament.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 5, 2021)

Imposter said:


> Deza has a proven track record and will be a great pick up for Surf. The more player centric clubs provide opportunities and development over the clubs with just a good business model. Ego and good talk can only get you so far before you actually have to develop your players. I’m sure this leaves FC Bay Area in a predicament.


Does FCBA have a better shot at ECNL now that Deza is gone?  

If so, it might have a positive side for them, too.


----------



## jessepinkman (Apr 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Does FCBA have a better shot at ECNL now that Deza is gone?
> 
> If so, it might have a positive side for them, too.


That is possible.  Though I am not sure how ECNL feels about adding another Bay Area club.  Right now there is Force, MVLA, Rage, Mustang, and Marin in the greater bay area.  What would it also mean for GAL?  I've been wondering if that league will be successful.   Curious on others thoughts.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 5, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> That is possible.  Though I am not sure how ECNL feels about adding another Bay Area club.  Right now there is Force, MVLA, Rage, Mustang, and Marin in the greater bay area.  What would it also mean for GAL?  I've been wondering if that league will be successful.   Curious on others thoughts.


I'd be surprised if GAL is successful. A few top so cal teams going ECNL and most top clubs in GAL keep trying for ECN(fc Virginia, Tophat, etc)L. If a few more get in, it won't compete with ECNL or have a chance. I guess it depends on who else ECNL accept in the next few months.

MVLA and Force will absolutely flip if FCBA gets ECNL. I don't see it happening in that area.


----------



## soccerpalace (Apr 8, 2021)

It's been to quiet. Any updates?


----------



## outside! (Apr 9, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Jose plays possession soccer and plays out of the back.  When my daughter played with him for a year it opened her eyes to a different style of play than she was familiar with.  I appreciate that part of her experience with him.  What I do not appreciate was his brother taking a shot from within the box during a scrimmage and breaking my kid's arm (a week before she was set to fly to Kansas to tryout for the National Futsal team).  I don't appreciate how the club handled the entire situation, from lack of a real apology or an offer to pay the doctor bills (it wasn't the money but the point of owning the mistake).  I don't appreciate how he chose to berate my daughter during the 1/2 time of a game for her performance (which was not bad) and criticize her for choosing the go elsewhere after the season - funny he didn't call out any of the other players that were also leaving and sat quietly on that same bench while kid was getting yelled at. That team lost 8 or 9 players to DA/ECNL clubs so weren't the only ones that had decided to move on (the following year that team lost another 7-8 players). Jose and his brothers understand and are committed to possession soccer.  They do a good job of developing younger girls.  For a variety of reasons a lot of his younger players move on to other clubs.  If you are going to tell a story about a coach, tell a complete story.
> 
> And if Jose or the president of the club want to have a discussion with me, my phone number hasn't changed.


Wow, I already was not a fan of Jose's. He does teach a good game, but he does not teach a good a example of how to behave like and adult and treat children with respect.


----------



## Imposter (Apr 9, 2021)

I’ve heard rumors of a Bay Area Surf SC. Not sure if this has anything to do with Deza, or if some thing is happening as part of a larger plan, especially since the loss of Deza from Bay Area FC. Has anyone heard any rumors at can confirm?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Apr 9, 2021)

Imposter said:


> I’ve heard rumors of a Bay Area Surf SC. Not sure if this has anything to do with Deza, or if some thing is happening as part of a larger plan, especially since the loss of Deza from Bay Area FC. Has anyone heard any rumors at can confirm?


Isn't there already a San Jose Surf SC?


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 9, 2021)

Imposter said:


> I’ve heard rumors of a Bay Area Surf SC. Not sure if this has anything to do with Deza, or if some thing is happening as part of a larger plan, especially since the loss of Deza from Bay Area FC. Has anyone heard any rumors at can confirm?


Heard the same which makes sense because of Deza. What's most interesting is SJ surf and BBA who now folded into FCBA were HUGE rivals on the boys side. Very curious if that stays separate or if they all fold into FCBA Surf. Would be quality club potentially but interesting nonetheless. Feel like Surf is like Oprah giving away gifts(minus paying us thousands of dollars to wear our gear that you actually pay for)  you all get a Surf. Kool aid must taste good.


----------



## Imposter (Apr 9, 2021)

Surf has already been bringing several clubs into their fold in Nor Cal. San Jose Surf has been a major factor in this. Hopefully this means San Jose Surf will be able to provide more families the opportunities and experiences they were already giving their own players. The rumors of any merger can definitely change the landscape in the area, but of course still only a rumor.


----------



## Imposter (Apr 10, 2021)

Hearing FC Bay Area, San Jose Surf, Saratoga Spurs, LFC, South San Jose and Star Academy all merging to create new Bay Area club. 

Any thoughts of this is accurate or a stretch? Which other clubs might be involved...


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 13, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Jose plays possession soccer and plays out of the back.  When my daughter played with him for a year it opened her eyes to a different style of play than she was familiar with.  I appreciate that part of her experience with him.  What I do not appreciate was his brother taking a shot from within the box during a scrimmage and breaking my kid's arm (a week before she was set to fly to Kansas to tryout for the National Futsal team).  I don't appreciate how the club handled the entire situation, from lack of a real apology or an offer to pay the doctor bills (it wasn't the money but the point of owning the mistake).  I don't appreciate how he chose to berate my daughter during the 1/2 time of a game for her performance (which was not bad) and criticize her for choosing the go elsewhere after the season - funny he didn't call out any of the other players that were also leaving and sat quietly on that same bench while kid was getting yelled at. That team lost 8 or 9 players to DA/ECNL clubs so weren't the only ones that had decided to move on (the following year that team lost another 7-8 players). Jose and his brothers understand and are committed to possession soccer.  They do a good job of developing younger girls.  For a variety of reasons a lot of his younger players move on to other clubs.  If you are going to tell a story about a coach, tell a complete story.
> 
> And if Jose or the president of the club want to have a discussion with me, my phone number hasn't changed.


My daughter is a keeper as well and we played in SoCal before moving to Texas.  We heard about this incident and it shocked me.  Now I'm even more shocked to see how it was ultimately handled.  I get horror stories from my daughter whose coach thinks its a fantastic drill to have teammates takes successive shots at her from 10 feet away.  Lots of jammed fingers and bruises, no broken bones though.  How's your DD doing now?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 13, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> My daughter is a keeper as well and we played in SoCal before moving to Texas.  We heard about this incident and it shocked me.  Now I'm even more shocked to see how it was ultimately handled.  I get horror stories from my daughter whose coach thinks its a fantastic drill to have teammates takes successive shots at her from 10 feet away.  Lots of jammed fingers and bruises, no broken bones though.  How's your DD doing now?


DD is physically fine, fully healed.  Like her father she holds a grudge - the passage of time will not erase the memory, and we will be angry about this forever. 
Coaches have to stop allowing successive shots at close range. It is just dumb.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 14, 2021)

I


Imposter said:


> Hearing FC Bay Area, San Jose Surf, Saratoga Spurs, LFC, South San Jose and Star Academy all merging to create new Bay Area club.
> 
> Any thoughts of this is accurate or a stretch? Which other clubs might be involved...


Impressive if that many ego's worked well together  JK.  There is a connection between who runs LFC and FCBA/SJ Surf so it's not impossible If they really want to attempt to put a dent into De Anza's club. Probably the only way to have a chance to merge like that.


----------



## crush (Apr 14, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> DD is physically fine, fully healed.  Like her father she holds a grudge - the passage of time will not erase the memory, and we will be angry about this forever.
> Coaches have to stop allowing successive shots at close range. It is just dumb.


I know the feeling of being angry forever.  I also know what it's like to hold grudges.  I would also hope coaches stop lying to the kids and their paying customers, the parent(s).  I'm sorry to hear about the pain you have.  I guess the truth is, we all have pain from youth soccer.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 16, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> DD is physically fine, fully healed.  Like her father she holds a grudge - the passage of time will not erase the memory, and we will be angry about this forever.
> Coaches have to stop allowing successive shots at close range. It is just dumb.


So many rapid fire drills, geared towards the "field player" that put the keeper at a disadvantage. I particularly despise when they're run right before kickoff of a game, you never want your keeper to start a game on the wrong foot and take a beating physically or mentally of getting blasted and letting in so many goals in during warm up.

The biggest gap I see here is that most head coaches aren't keeper centric and take very little if nothing into account on the psyche of their keeper(s) in running their teams. At the youth levels far too many teams don't have the resources to have a dedicated keeper coach at practices / games and depth at the position to rotate the keepers to protect them in these kind of drills.

Glad to hear your kid is fine, and I'm glad she has the silver lining of having that chip of her shoulder to remember to not allow others to take advantage of her and be better for it down the line. Best of luck to her!


----------



## soccerpalace (Apr 28, 2021)

Imposter said:


> Hearing FC Bay Area, San Jose Surf, Saratoga Spurs, LFC, South San Jose and Star Academy all merging to create new Bay Area club.
> 
> Any thoughts of this is accurate or a stretch? Which other clubs might be involved...


Update: Bay area surf is a merger of fc bay area, star, lfc, bba, sj and monterey surf.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 29, 2021)

soccerpalace said:


> Update: Bay area surf is a merger of fc bay area, star, lfc, bba, sj and monterey surf.


Big deal for the boys. Less of a big deal for the girls. The real question is, are they getting girls ECNL? If so, tryouts is going to really fun in the South Bay.


----------



## Jar!23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Home - Bay Area Surf
					

BAY AREA SURF WPSL CHAMPIONS LEAGUE CLUB FC BAY AREA SURF CONGRATULATIONS COACH NATALIA 100+ COLLEGE COMMITS BAY AREA SURF […]




					www.bayareasurf.org
				



Found the website.  Claiming communities spanning the entire Bay Area.  
If you click on the affiliates tab “Peninsula Surf” goes to Star Academy’s website.


----------



## footylove (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks like it's official now



__ https://www.facebook.com/SDSurfSoccer/photos/a.159636907443887/5344869412253918


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2021)

footylove said:


> Looks like it's official now
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/SDSurfSoccer/photos/a.159636907443887/5344869412253918


Rumor is Oprah will be the new face of Surf. Need to match how many gifts that are given out each year  As they say...that's a whole lot of cooks in the kitchen


----------



## Piccc (Apr 30, 2021)

One thing this merger accomplishes is gaining access to top leagues that can be used as marketing tools to attract players for the business
FC Bay Area and Deza were not welcomed by ECNL but now that Surf is part of ECNL they gain automatic access by folding under Surf 

there is plenty of history of mergers in the Bay Area that did not produce a comprehensive program 

example BBA merged with Force to gain access to the DA and then Mark Christie decided that it doesn’t work for him and pulled BBA out of it

It is very likely that the smaller clubs are struggling and need the support of the big clubs to survive

star academy is one of them their DOC went to FC Bay Area etc.....

the reality of the soccer scene in the Bay Area is this

a bunch of guys who want to protect their livelihood and business for the parents-go and develop your own player with whatever you have access too and whatever you know


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 30, 2021)

You think being called Surf automatically gets you ECNL.....lol.....ecnl like everyone else only recognizes San Diego...........


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 30, 2021)

Deza, with the EQ support, couldn't pull off total dominance. I have no idea how this changes anything now, no EQ and no Deza.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Deza, with the EQ support, couldn't pull off total dominance. I have no idea how this changes anything now, no EQ and no Deza.


It's certainly a bigger move for the boys side no question. However, if this gets ECNL status which everything I hear is happening, that alone is worth it. I'd be worried if I was De Anza....MVLA is still the crown jewel in the South Bay on the girls side.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 30, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> It's certainly a bigger move for the boys side no question. However, if this gets ECNL status which everything I hear is happening, that alone is worth it. I'd be worried if I was De Anza....MVLA is still the crown jewel in the South Bay on the girls side.


Agree. EQ, with Deza and the DA, did not have an impact on MVLA. De Anza has many other issues, so they should be worried. Their coach turnover rate has to be the highest in the area. Something is up in that club and their players are looking elsewhere, especially on the girls side. ECNL status has definitely not helped them, just look at the scores for all age groups for the ECNL games the last 2 weekends, especially against MVLA.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 1, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Agree. EQ, with Deza and the DA, did not have an impact on MVLA. De Anza has many other issues, so they should be worried. Their coach turnover rate has to be the highest in the area. Something is up in that club and their players are looking elsewhere, especially on the girls side. ECNL status has definitely not helped them, just look at the scores for all age groups for the ECNL games the last 2 weekends, especially against MVLA.


We have only been with Force on the girls side for a couple of years, but I thought the top coaches have been there for a while at least on the girls side. They looked like they did in DA, not quite able to beat the top team but played them well and close (except 2 of 6 age groups) and then won against a lower tier club like Pleasanton. I think the 05 age group has been the one that has surprised some people with the play and results. I never know or pay attention to player movement as that seems to happen everywhere except MVLA and Deza top girls (although they just move clubs together).


----------



## soccerpalace (May 1, 2021)

More information coming out now. It will not be as easy to make all of this work as they make it seem in the article. 

BAY AREA SURF BRINGS TOGETHER ELITE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA YOUTH SOCCER CLUBS


----------



## dad4 (May 1, 2021)

They have the tradition and experienced leadership to leverage their synergies and create an unparalleled player focused elite development environment!


----------



## Imposter (May 1, 2021)

Interesting article. Hopefully, this will change some of the landscape in Nor Cal for the players benefit.









						BAY AREA SURF BRINGS TOGETHER ELITE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA YOUTH SOCCER CLUBS • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## Imposter (May 1, 2021)

Still not sure how some of these clubs will rebrand to Surf to benefit to their players without sacrificing.


----------



## soccerpalace (May 1, 2021)

Let’s be honest. More kits sold means more money for surf. LFC is the real winner. No new kits for those families. Does anyone know if Liverpool has a  contract with Liverpool in England?


----------



## Jar!23 (May 1, 2021)

This helps the clubs market but how does this pipeline help the players?  What’s the difference between what this is and players trying out for a better team/club?
I don’t have an opinion about whether it is good for soccer development to have one big club take over (or attempt to) a large region vs. having several small clubs.  But Star Academy really?  If Porras wanted to leave Star he should have just left and see if players wanted to join him at FC Bay Area.  Are their players going to travel to routinely practice and play in the South Bay?  Sorry but they are not a top club, same as most clubs in the area with teams with 2-3 good players each.  So top players will get more opportunities.  Majority will be going on the same way as they are now, except in a new jersey and an absent DOC.


----------



## Anon9 (May 1, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> This helps the clubs market but how does this pipeline help the players?  What’s the difference between what this is and players trying out for a better team/club?
> I don’t have an opinion about whether it is good for soccer development to have one big club take over (or attempt to) a large region vs. having several small clubs.  But Star Academy really?  If Porras wanted to leave Star he should have just left and see if players wanted to join him at FC Bay Area.  Are their players going to travel to routinely practice and play in the South Bay?  Sorry but they are not a top club, same as most clubs in the area with teams with 2-3 good players each.  So top players will get more opportunities.  Majority will be going on the same way as they are now, except in a new jersey and an absent DOC.


You are correct.


----------



## soccer4us (May 2, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> This helps the clubs market but how does this pipeline help the players?  What’s the difference between what this is and players trying out for a better team/club?
> I don’t have an opinion about whether it is good for soccer development to have one big club take over (or attempt to) a large region vs. having several small clubs.  But Star Academy really?  If Porras wanted to leave Star he should have just left and see if players wanted to join him at FC Bay Area.  Are their players going to travel to routinely practice and play in the South Bay?  Sorry but they are not a top club, same as most clubs in the area with teams with 2-3 good players each.  So top players will get more opportunities.  Majority will be going on the same way as they are now, except in a new jersey and an absent DOC.


Probably to still get a paycheck from Star I'd imagine. No other reason. Will say they are Peninsula Surf now and hope fields to use show up. I'd love to know who actually is in charge of deciding who coaches the top teams in this combination in each age group??


----------



## Anon9 (May 2, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Probably to still get a paycheck from Star I'd imagine. No other reason. Will say they are Peninsula Surf now and hope fields to use show up. I'd love to know who actually is in charge of deciding who coaches the top teams in this combination in each age group??


All the top teams will be handled by FC Bay Area, so their staff will be coaching it.


----------



## Jar!23 (May 17, 2021)

Any updates on how the merger/affiliate situation is working out?  Are families staying put or trying out elsewhere?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 17, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Any updates on how the merger/affiliate situation is working out?  Are families staying put or trying out elsewhere?


Heard something that only 6 players rostered on the ECNL teams would be guaranteed to play on that team. And that the remainder of the roster and ECRL players would float between the two teams. This has not been confirmed just the rumor of the moment. However, we did pick up two ECNL players from Surf.


----------



## footylove (May 17, 2021)

I thought SJ surf doesn't play in ECNL ?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 17, 2021)

footylove said:


> I thought SJ surf doesn't play in ECNL ?





footylove said:


> I thought SJ surf doesn't play in ECNL ?


Man, I read that post wrong. My bad.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 17, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Man, I read that post wrong. My bad.


We’re you referring to Deza’s impact on SD Surf?


----------



## crush (May 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> We’re you referring to Deza’s impact on SD Surf?


That's what I was thinking but then I thought maybe Lastman moved up to Nocal.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> We’re you referring to Deza’s impact on SD Surf?


Yes. I was multitasking and not focusing on what I was actually reading.


----------



## Jar!23 (Oct 14, 2021)

Now that we are well into Fall, how is this big super club Bay Area Surf doing?  Any actual changes to how these clubs are operating and positive changes for players?  Players guesting all over the place?


----------



## footylove (Oct 14, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Now that we are well into Fall, how is this big super club Bay Area Surf doing?  Any actual changes to how these clubs are operating and positive changes for players?  Players guesting all over the place?


i know that FC Bay Area lost all or most of their 07B team after they merged with Surf. So currently they dont have a u15 MLS next team


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 14, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Now that we are well into Fall, how is this big super club Bay Area Surf doing?  Any actual changes to how these clubs are operating and positive changes for players?  Players guesting all over the place?


I don't think much has changed on the girls side. It will be interesting when their flagship 04 team graduates this year what strength of their teams are next year. Getting accepted into ECNL would be a big boost to recruit more quality


----------



## Anon9 (Oct 15, 2021)

footylove said:


> i know that FC Bay Area lost all or most of their 07B team after they merged with Surf. So currently they dont have a u15 MLS next team


The 07's left because they don't have U15 MLS Next affiliation. They only have it for the youngers, U13 and U14.


----------



## footylove (Oct 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> The 07's left because they don't have U15 MLS Next affiliation. They only have it for the youngers, U13 and U14.


makes sense.. don't think they ECNL either


----------



## Anon9 (Oct 16, 2021)

footylove said:


> makes sense.. don't think they ECNL either


That is correct. No ECNL. FC Bay Area has recently merged with San Jose Surf on the boys side to create super teams, in the hopes of obtaining ECNL affiliation, or winning NPL and therefore playing ECRL/ECNL through the new NPL format.


----------



## Jar!23 (Oct 16, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> That is correct. No ECNL. FC Bay Area has recently merged with San Jose Surf on the boys side to create super teams, in the hopes of obtaining ECNL affiliation, or winning NPL and therefore playing ECRL/ECNL through the new NPL format.


Seems to be a way to get around a club’s geographical limits and field usage in their Norcal club membership app.  Although maybe FCBA and SJ Surf are allowed to operate in the same area.


----------

